# March 2012 Prep Journal



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I know "today" is no longer Feb. but we did the following in Feb and I never had time to add (plus some was just last night!)

Ordered an "American Made" Chainsaw Mill to salvage lumber from all the large cedar, pine and hardwoods we've been clearing from the land.

Purchased a larger chainsaw for above chainsaw mill! 64cc 24" bar Stihl.

Purchased 2 - 26' Pup Trailers from ABF for $1k each. This alone was a super deal for us. We needed new 24.5" tires on our 48' Flatbed trailer but didn't have 3.5-4k for new virgin rubber. When we talked to the guy over at ABF yesterday, he talked to his tire guy. They no longer run 24.5" tires in their fleet, but have EXTRAS that they've been trying to get rid of!!! They hooked us up with 8 BRAND NEW "recap" tires at NO additional charge! PLUS ... apparently people buy these trailers to scrap and have no need for the tires! When someone like that comes in, he's going to see if he can hook us up with the tires from those trailers! AND one of the trailers has a passel of various sized pallets and alot of flatened out cardboard too!

All in all, that trailer deal was ... imo ... totally AWESOME! While re-cap tires may not last as long as virgin rubber, they ARE brand new and will buy us some time to save money to buy virgin rubber in the future. (since last year tire costs have increased by 40%! but, ya know, there's no inflation!  haha)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I got clever and used the above to start the March Journal since it was posted today. So I moved it from the Feb. Journal thread.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL Thanks Angie ... I was wonderin where it went


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

New month means new chores around here. Kids swap chores on the 1st of the month...so DS in now on dishes and sous chef. Since he's 13 I dropped the dinner ball in his lap tonight, lol. He decided to make dinner out of 2 of the jars of dried meals we put up last month....or was that January?? We need to use them so we are familiar with how they taste and work....so that was a good choice on his part.

Worked on inventory some more. Needed to come up and thaw out then I'll go back down to the basement and try to get more done (since I don't have to cook dinner, lol).

"They" have hit today. I am being interrupted even 20 min or so with the automated "vote for this guy" phone calls!!! I'm glad Super Tuesday is less then a week away, this is getting very old very fast.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

More of the same here. Dehydrators still running day and night.

I HAVE to be in the sewing room, most of this weekend.....I have gotten behind on my sewing for a customer and I have a deadline I must meet.

Still haven't canned the Pasta Sauce....It has been cooked and and is resting in the fridge. I may jar it late tonight......maybe. 
I have an ENTIRE case of green beans that are yet to be snapped. And about 30 heads of lettuce that still need to go in the dehydtator.
I ran a whole bunch of bell peppers thru the Cuisenart for jelly. I still have the whole case of Habanero's the clock is ticking on.
Also have about 25lbs of tomato's for salsa waiting.
Got my retail order done at the commercial kitchen & delivered to the packer.
Ran across a deal on TP and bought as much, as they allowed.

Cnichols: Good to see you posting again. I have been thinking about you! Great score!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Congrats on the chainsaw mill, *cnichols*, very cool to be able to turn all those trees into usable lumber.

*Jen*, how did dinner turn out? Great to have more cooks in the family, eh?

*TDD*, I didn't have a chance to say it before, but WOWZERS! Great score on the Iron Chef goodies. You ROCK! 

I'm going to have to spend some time canning up homemade dog food on my days off this coming week. I have a serious glut of goodies for Russell, The Muttley Wonder. I have discovered he's not crazy about highly spiced foods, so the chickens are getting those.

My tarp water collection system suffered a total breakdown - one of the poles snapped when it snowed on the tarp, leading to water collecting instead of running into the tank, then leading to more pole snapping and tarp ripping. Sigh...back to the drawing board. I may end up just making a funnel and steps up to the top of the tank, and filling by hand, one 5 gallon bucket at a time! I'm definitely moving filling the tanks up the to-do list for March.

Speaking of To-Do Lists - the March list is up for those who would like to post their plans for March and track their progress.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

MGM - dinner came out good. He made Chicken Veggie Casserole and Sweet Wheat bread from the jars (also to please mom he made up some mixed veg from the freezer :clap. The bread was cake like and made more a desert (reminded me of the brown bread you make in tin cans....sweet with raisins).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - GF, be sure the goodies do not contain onions and garlic for Mr. Muttley. The Vet told me recently, it can put them into instant kidney failure. YIKES!!!

I gotta get off the computer( I really have been conducting business) and go to the sewing machine.

I am sorry about you water collection endeavors.....If you get to Home Depot.... or something similar......look around for something that may work for you. Good Luck!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks TDD ... sounds like you've been super busy. I'm "here" often, just don't always have time to post (or anything to post since we're usually on the road). We'll be home until sometime next week before leaving again for 3-4 weeks. So I can hopefully get some things done around the house.

This weekend, sometime, I'm going to introduce my middle DS to pressure canning. He's eager to learn how to do it, so I'm going to take advantage. That way if I can buy alot of stuff before leaving, he can can it for us! 

And MGM ... YES, we are very excited for the saw mill to arrive. We spent about 1k on wood for the front and back porches (8x12 foot "decks") and figure just making a small amount of lumber will make the mill VERY worth it!

What kind of "recipe" do you use for your homemade dog food? My middle DS has a dog (I swear she's got LGD in her) and it would be nice to make her something better than just dry dogfood. Plus, since I'm teaching him to "can" it'll give him something he can do for his dog!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Still plugging along getting this greenhouse up. Lets say the pkg could have come with better directions and I doubt anyone lacking a well-stocked tool chest would be able to do it. Did find several windows for the back wall at the Habitat store but still trying to come up with a storm door for cheap. No luck posting on FreeCycle. The winds just won't die down but guess I should be grateful that the tornados didn't come thru here...just 70 mph straight line winds! Glad we now have that new metal roof....no more picking up shingles every time the wind blows.

Spent AM sorting potatoes; many spouting so in a couple of weeks will put in a row or two. My sweet potato plantation has over 50 plants wanting to get in that greenhouse. Will be able to double my plantings this year. Last year's drought didn't seem to faze them like it did the whites. Also went thru freezer and found some "treats" for the chickens and dogs.

Son has one of those chainsaw mills and very pleased with it. Able to salvage alot of the cull trees from last years' logging. There is always a list of tools people want around here. Kids all use our garage for their fix-it needs since Pa has just about everything tool-wise.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

picked up a couple longterm addition...hopefully to the homestead. 2 seedless grapes,strawberry plants and 2 rhubarb root stock.

just as soon as the horseradish pokes threw soil i will dig it up and split it to expand again this.its hard to explain to folks at times how it takes alot of time to expand things without sinking in tons of cash.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Was out turning the compost pile and saw wormies in it! That's a good thing  Haha also found a couple of old onions that the kids threw in there trying to grow. 

Winds are blowing like nuts here. One second it's calm then the winds are trying to blow you over. But like Mutti said, at least we aren't getting tornados! Stay safe Angie and others in that area!

DS has been working on my new planting beds too. Have two made and one left to go. We've got so many things going on around here, that he gets "distracted" LOL Ah well, last frost date isn't until the end of March, so I still have time.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

day before yesty i salvaged some missed garlic and added almost 40 more sprigs to the garden.i am up to around 150 plants for this year.hope it all makes nice heads so i can expand it again.

planted a pound of onion sets....and picked up a second pound to plant too..lol..yea i love onions.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well I finally made it to the new "crash and dent" grocery store down the street (so close I could walk). I picked up 4# bags of black beans for $1.50!! They had flour, rice, dented cans of everything, past date spaghetti sauce, baking mixes, make-up, books, etc. I'm good with items past the use by date, so it's great for us. We have another one of these kinds of store about 10 miles away which I frequent when I'm that direction. I hope this one make a go of it. It's less then a block from the condo's my folks want to move into....super convenient for mom!

I told my mom out church garage sale is next month, so when they came down today to look at another condo she brought me bags and boxes of stuff for it. Mostly fabric, although I snagged a pink wool blanket for DD. It's old, but if the power were out it'd be warm! 

I now have her caner, too.....that's 3 water bath caner in the house, LOL. She doesn't have a pressure caner, she barrows one of mine. Then she asks if I could use jars :doh:. No mom...I just store caner, not use for jars, LOL. Needless to say I think I will be getting some of her jars in the next load. I told her we will just turn my house into the caning headquarters. She can come down here and we will can together....then she can go home to her nice clean kitchen and I'll just get DH to take me out to eat, lol.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

> and I'll just get DH to take me out to eat, lol.
> __________________


I'm gonna remember that come this summer!!
Took DD to get her wisdom teeth out. Poor kid is down for the count, so I just did her cow chores tonight. The one we had to run thru the squeeze chute yesterday is looking better - I think she just has a sprained ankle.

Trying desperately to cut down the electric bill, so I am consolidating freezers and canning up some stuff. TDD - I have to ask what you do with your dehydrated lettuce. I end up feeding mine to chickens when it bolts because we don't eat it fast enough.

Need to do some sewing also - always so much to do and so little time.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

rancher 1913 - Creme of Lettuce soup is quite good. I learned how to make it from the Neiman Marcus restaurant many years ago. I also mix some in the food for my pet parrots ......I have 5. 

Jen - ha! ha! I have had nothing, but food stacked hip deep for over a week. I have not cooked dinner...not once. My kitchen is in industrial mode right now....not fine dining! I think DH is scared to ask if I am gonna cook dinner.
Good score on those groceries!!
I sewed all day....had my head down all day, turned on 5'clock News over 74 Tornado's and counting in the TN Valley, Ohio Valley south and eastward.....OMG. Those poor, poor people. I hope all our HT'ers are ok. I have family in TN, I have not been able to reach. I hope it just because so many people are using the communication resources.

I have 2 more things to add to my preps.... Goji Berries and Golden berries.... both super fruits with HUGE health benefits. Anti-imflammatory, loaded with vitamins and minerals, immune system enhancing. Golden berries also contain protiens. Plus they taste good! I ordered 25lbs of each.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a 3 day weekend on the WV farm this weekend. Yay! So I worked today moving wheelbarrow loads of year old composted manure and creating strawberry beds. I also planted 2 semi-dwarf apple trees which I purchased from Big Lots for $15 each. Very nice trees, 3 & 5' tall each. Looking to add a couple peach trees too this spring.

Weather permitting I will haul more compost in the morning. I am working to build up a bank into a more gradual slope, so plan on planting gourds and pumpkins on it and letting the plant matter help me. 

I have 50 strawberry plants ordered and 2 yellow raspberry plants. I'm going to Morgantown tomorrow and purchase 10-6mo hens from a friend of my mother's tomorrow afternoon. Have a call out for some free bantam hens which were advertised too.


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it's safe to say that we "officially" started prepping today! I've been doing plenty of research, but we are finally putting things into practice. This is our first week living in the Twin Cities, and we found a great grocery store that has some awesome deals and doubles coupons a couple days a week. So we bought some rice, canned goods, bayer, bandages and a case of water, not to mention groceries for every day. A good majority of the items were under 35 cents each. Since we don't have much yet, we are keeping everything together near our BOB's, which we need to keep working on.

Now back to applying for jobs... we moved away from North Dakota without jobs, so it will be a little tight, but I have found a part-time job at a clothing store in the mall! Will be working on a "big boy" job next.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a great start, PerhamMN. Just buy what you can when you can....it will add up....I promise. It will become as easy as breathing one day. It truly is satisfying....beyond belief.

Giving my shoulders a quick break from sewing. I have the pasta sauce simmering, again.....I'll try to can it up later.....at least....that's the plan!


UPDATE*****
Just turned off the canners...26pints of Pasta Sauce......to be continued.........
I got part of my sewing project completed......try to finish up tomorrow
Still have all those Green Beans to snap and can.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well..another step made on our road to self-sufficiency. 

DH wanted to go to TSC. I told him I was gonna stay home ... (chick day's dontcha know) ... he insisted that I come ... even said "we're gonna go to town and scope out some chicks" lol ... needless to say, we came home with 7 "Red Pullets" and 6 "Buff Orpington" straight run chicks. As well as all the accompanying necessities for caring for them. 

DH said if we didn't just go ahead and get the chicks he'd just keep putting off building the coop. But if we have the chicks, the coop is sure to get built. LOL

Glad my middle DS (23) is here to care for them! Otherwise we would still be "planning" and not doing!


----------



## kimmie4476 (Mar 4, 2010)

Finished our chicken coop today, we made it all out of pallets so the only cost was nails and chicken wire, can't wait to get some girls in there to help us on the road to self sufficiency! Some friends of ours have some californian rabbits that are about ready, so the rabbit hutch is next on the list


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My prepping this weekend is cleaning out and organizing supplies in the tornado shelter. I want to take important papers and put them in the shelter plus check batteries in the lanterns. We store potatoes in that area and since they are done I need to move the bins out. I want to leave the door to the room open so it airs out after storing potatoes all winter. 

Dh just bought six new flashlights and a weather radio. I haven't been shopping for a couple weeks but will make an Aldis run this week. The other stores specials haven't been all that special so I've managed to stay under my grocery budget so have saved enough to do some prepping.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

AnnNWI - I think tornado shelter reddiness is the top priority thing to do.....considering the last few days of destruction. 
Be sure you have a macdaddy(stocked for everything) firstaid kit in there... just in case......( puncture wounds could be a big problem),Meds and plenty of water. Pet supplies....if you have them. 
God bless you in your prepardness.

I just took another 13 pints of Pasta sauce out of the canner and loaded it again.
Sewing again today. But going for my weekly gun range practice later.
Hope to talk dh into snapping a few beans, while he watches Nascar this evening. I was not successful with that topic yesterday. So, wish me luck......He can be very stubborn, if he does not want to do something!:frypan::bdh:

We had a frost this morning......nipped the lettuce in the garden.

Everyone has been so busy! Good to see all the excitement and effort! Way to go!!!:rock:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD....would love to help snap those beans. Aldi actually had really fresh beans this week. Put on a good movie....the most tedious tasks go faster. Unless you have someone to gab with on the porch!

This early tornado outbreak has really put me in high gear for prepping our "shelter" Currently the scary nasty dark spider-ridden root cellar under this 100+year old house. But with the wild changes in weather patterns I fear I might have to actually go down there. So pulled out a big tub and have extra flashlights, crank radio/flashlight from MPS that I love, a case of bottled water, first aid supplies, a shovel and pickax in case we have to break out. What else do I need? Thinking of another tub with change of clothes, blankets,heavy work boots/gloves. Pa is going to attack the spider problem by enclosing the ancient huge beams that support house-spider heaven. Snakes sometimes get in there, too. Ewwwww.

Someone mentioned their weather radio didn't work without fresh batteries even though plugged in...don't know if ours is the same kind but do know it didn't come on last week when we had warnings all around us. So has new batteries and a dedicated pack of more stored right beside it. Also signed up for the weather warning to my cell phone. My DH would sleep thru a tornado so I must do the preparing. One thing we do is always sleep in something decent to run in with shoes by the bed and flashlights at hand. The nighttime warnings are the scariest. 

Progress too slow on greenhouse. Found used storm door and window so gonna build the ends today. Pa has been having shoulder trouble that impedes his ability to use the heavy drill. Son will be here tomorrow and we'll be able to get it done and hopefully plastic up Tues when the winds are predicted to die. Got 200' drip line for irrigation for free on FreeCycle and met some nice folks who have an orchard. He told us his spraying routine and what to do to get our plums to actually hold on to the heavy crops they always put on. Interesting visit.

Happiness is your Jersey heifer showing more and more development of her udder...due end of June. Been closing the stanchion down when she is in the barn and brushing her all over. She is a wary gal but her mom was a sweetie so hopefully motherhood will settle her down!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mutti - There is still 90lbs to snap. I have been CRAZY busy, trying to get all the other food processed and my contracts honored...I have not had the time...just to sit and work on those.
I just put the last 13 pintsof Pasta sauce in the canner. I am soaking 5 lbs of dry Lima beans for canning and have 5 lbs washed that I am not going to soak and get them in the canners.
Then I am going for some target practice and a mental break! Then back home to the sewing room.
Finally heard from my family in TN. Their cells were only allowing 911 calls. I told them next time....they had better use smoke signals to let me know they were ok. grrrrrrrr!

Update:****** The last 13 pints of Pasta Sauce are cooling......Thank goodness that is done!!
27 quarts of Large Lima beans just finished up! Yes! ( Still have about 45 lbs left to process)

15lbs of Navy beans soaking..... will can them manana!! ( still have about 15 lbs of those to process)
DH nixed the green bean snappage......They are still holding good in the chiller....Thank goodness for small favors! If I can finish up my sewing tomorrow.... I can work on those next.

Throwing in the towel for today...shoulders still fatigued like crazy!!

cnichols: Re: Dog Food: I really just cook up meat scraps, add veggies.... peas, beans, potatoes carrots....what ever I have... and peelings, a little stock and rice or pasta, barley........whatever, and can it up.....they lap it up like crazy........No recipe, really.....just don't add garlic or onions......toxic!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

These storms all around us ( we are litterally in a bubble, last two systems!!) has us RECHECKING our storm room supplies/ needs... ESP since this weather is so crazy,... and now my worries (for unknown reasons.. instinct?? )of earthquakes are making me uneasy...lol told hubby we would be safer out in the GOAT pen!!! LOL

TDD Wish I could help ya girlie!! I have DH and 2 DD that would help snap them 90lbs in a heart beat!!! YOu TRULEY are a busy woman!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I ended up scrubbing the tornado shelter, washing down shelves and sweeping cobwebs. Dh changed the batteries in the portable radio and the lanterns were okay. There are extra batteries in the shelter. Added some water, garbage bags, t-paper and a box of tissues. Have a bucket to use as a potty and a bucket of sawdust. We store our tent in there so we'll have shelter if disaster strikes. I left empty shelf space for dh to put meds, test kit and other medical stuff. The key is getting him to remember to take it down when I'm not here to remind him. In fact, even with the tornado warnings blaring he will probably stand at the window and watch if I'm not home. I still need to sort out the papers I want to move down and get dh to move the fireproof safe. 

We have a set drill of what to take with us to the basement. I usually put everything in a clothes basket and set it at the top of the stairs whenever the weather warning start anywhere around. 

Everyone please make sure you wear sturdy shoes when you go to shelter because if the worst happens they will be absolutely necessary. We have "to go" bags that we also take down with us. They have a change of clothes, wash cloth, towel, tooth brush, floss and dh's denture adhesive. I well remember June 28, 1979 when we were hit and it was several days before the Red Cross provided us with ditty bags containing a wash cloth and toothbrush. I never want to be in that position again. 

We live in a small town and I found my bike was very useful for the days after the tornado. Of course, both our cars were totaled so the bike was my only choice! Anyone driving around needs to expect flat tires.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I have six quarts of elderberries soaking in Vodka... will take the berries out in a few days after 14 day soak... will store as is, rather than make the elderberry syrup so it will keep LONGER.. I will just mix up a batch when we need it....

I started some beans and cukes and squash seeds... they are doing great.. and I made some newspaper pots for them... I transplanted them this afternoon!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

More of the continuing saga here. Have Taken 14 qts of Butterbeans out of the canner, have 14 more loaded in.

Sewing, Canning, Sewing, Canning, Sewing, Canning...................


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann--some really good ideas for necessities in the shelter. Didn't think of personal hygiene items. Have to think catasrophe...not everything just blowing over. Have also decided to put a portion of our long term storage in there instead of all in same place. Won't keep as long as warm in cellar with water heater and wood boiler plumbing but, at least, it wouldn't be all blown away. Our eighty year old neighbor says the tornados skip over the ridges but we know they go where ever they dang well please.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

texastami said:


> I have six quarts of elderberries soaking in Vodka... will take the berries out in a few days after 14 day soak...


Why? I made up tincture 3 yrs ago and the berries are still in there. I can attest to how strong it has become.....hadn't taken any in a year or so till last night. I was glad the kids were in bed so they didn't see me making "that face" as I chugged it down, lol. At this point the berries are "used up" but I see no reason to spend the time straining them out.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Drat it al, I've lost my message twice now! I give up. Cuddled baby, bought ammo, built goat playground, brought in firewood, worked on tools and cleaned 2 more garbage cans, filled w/water.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

28 quarts of Navy Beans cooling. Sewing finished!! Wahoo!
GF called, we are going to the range tomorrow......she has got it in her head...she wants to learn quick draw.... ahem......ok...
DH's Cuz called today, he has purchased 10 ac and installing a 13 person storm shelter and a buried 40ft container. I guess that 5 gal bucket of dehydrated foods, I gave him for Christmas.....did some good after all!! He is giddy talking about provisions, etc. 
Thank goodness.....someone else in the family, FINALLY really committed to the cause!
He and I have been going target practicing and I worked on him, as gently as, I dared. At least he paid attention!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well today tuna was on sale at 2 dif places here (one .79 and other .50 w/ filled saver stamp card) Well I bought a total of 24!!  Plus case of cream of mushroom and case of beef gravy, TP and Paper towel were on sale 2/$10 so got some of that too!!!... Im trying to keep on hand things we USE!! 
Goats come friday :run: so gotta get things geared up!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> More of the continuing saga here. Have Taken 14 qts of Butterbeans out of the canner, have 14 more loaded in.
> 
> Sewing, Canning, Sewing, Canning, Sewing, Canning...................


Yuummy! Butterbearns..lol.Just had to say that. I love those things


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it has been off to a slow start this month prepping wise... I am still waiting for more information from Michigan on a family member, so I can plan to travel back there in the near future - if I am needed.

I did get some of the loss leaders this week as far as fresh produce goes. But I have been trying to work thru the food in the chest freezer, such as several turkeys, and other meat items. 

In last months thread there was the idea for calazones with 'ham and swill' filling.. 
So I went for a bunch of ham and 'pepper jack' cheese with red onions and mushroom pizzas made up on some loaves of french bread that I had pulled out of the freezer. So I wrapped up several meals worth for when I come home and hurt too bad to be in front of the stove for a long time. My next project will be putting in the freezer several tupperware containers of roast turkey, mashed potatoes/ yams, stuffing, and gravy for microwaving. My front neighbors were making noises about having another full blown turkey dinner sometime in the near future..

MGM - I also have had problems with posting here recently.. But I just go away for a few minutes and try to log in/ post again - as time allows.

TDD - now don't be training your DH's Cuz and your friend like they do to the Marine Corps Recruits - with lots of yelling, and not so subtle verbal suggestions as to their many shortcomings.. Quick draw training??? As in drawing your revolver and 'fanning the hammer' as fast as possible? 

I think that I will stick with the not so quick draw, but the sure and steady shooting with double-taps out of my semi-auto pistols. That and I use either full flap leather holsters on web gear or shoulder holsters for carrying a pistol around the house. They are not suitable for a 'quick draw'! But I do have some 'cowboy' style open holsters and leather ammo belts for my revolvers.

I always joke with folks about what I remember during the 2 weeks spent at the rifle range at Camp Pendleton during my stay at the Marine Corps Boot Camp. All of the yelling, repeating over and over the 4 basic firing positions of standing, kneeling, sitting, and prone positions. Hopefully you are not having him fire as a newbee at targets that are out to 500 yards... You might want to think about secretly loading a dud round or a spent shell casing in a magazine, so that they will learn how to safely clear a "failure to fire'' or spent/ dud round.. My CCW instructor always dings me a point of two if I don't wait at least 20 seconds with the muzzle pointed in a safe direction, before I take action to clear the chamber. I have done that same action with everyone that I have ever trained in safe firearms usage. Plus some of my mil-surplus target ammunition is over 50 years old, so I do get the random failure to fire anyhow in some of my Soviet-Bloc Commie Caliber Military-Surplus Weapons.

Hopefully this coming week I will finally get my range time to re-qualify for my CCW. My CCW license expired this last weekend, but as I found out by my calling the Sheriffs Office - I will not be penalized, and I can carry a concealed weapon again as soon as I have my certificate and pay my fees/ have a new digital photo taken/ give my thumbprint for my new license.

So in the meanwhile I guess that I would have to do hand-to-hand combat or just beat someone senseless using my cane, if I encounter any 'bad guys' while down in town. Being 6'4" tall and a Marine Corps Vet, does have it's advantages! Usually I just have to stare and growl at the suspiciously acting folks (potential bad guys), without having to take any physical actions.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Newly single, I've been refreshing my kitchen skills, adding new ones, and concentrating on building more extensive food preps than just the 'emergency rations' I kept before.

So far in the past month, I've made several quarts of various kinds of pickles; made cheese for the first time (queso fresco); made a couple pints of beef jerky; learned to make mayonaise and mustard; and started my first batch of sauerkraut.

Purchase-wise, I bought a chest freezer, a new air rifle, and no end of staple foods.

Spring is so close I can almost taste it, and I've got my seeds ready to go.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Radiofish - Yep, that is what she thinks she is going do. Like I said .....Ahem.
I'm all for improving skills......she ain't THAT good to begin with. :hammer: I am not going to discourage her.......maybe the instructor can help her out. WHO KNOWS!:shrug:

I'm tagging along just to do my usual.....I'm just a spectator, on the quick draw training.eep:
I don't pass up a chance to go shoot.:thumb:

Yep, cuz called last night, he is truly going to prep...Totally asked for my help :bandwagon: 
I am so glad.:sing: I will be gentle with him!! lol!

BTW - I still have several Turkeys in the freezer, too. I didn't buy any last year, I already had so many.

Pamda - I have 56 quarts of those Butterbeans canned.... and counting. They are my DH favorite!
No clue- You are off to a GREAT start! Way to go!!!
Giraffe baby - Way to go on those bargains.....It is getting far harder to find deals here. I really need to find Tuna and coffee.

40mph sustained winds today. My head is already hurting. Lots of pollen and dust.
I have to go pick up product from my packer, then back to the canners.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Up early to get the plastic on greenhouse...winds supposed to really pick up again this afternoon so this is a must-do today. Why do they call it a greenhouse kit when you have to drill a jillon holes yourself and fit it together?? Kit,to me, implies bolt together. Not to mention I highly doubt most people have all the tools we've had to use doing this project. Luckily we had what we needed as Pa has never met a tool he didin't love. Suppose most journeyman toolmakers are like that. 

We were all pooped from a full day outside yesterday...that wind/sun just make you soooo sleepy. Plus the pollen count must be a zillion with all this wind and it sets my eyes to "bleeding" as we say around here. But bees flying and bringing in tons of polllen and my peach trees are showing a tich of pink...tooooo early! Forsythia blooming and grass is green...even the TV news is saying go with this early spring and get those 'taters/onions/lettuces,cabbages in. Remember last year when we had about one day of spring and went into heat that lasted until Oct. 



Now have over 100 sweet tater plants in the kitchen. Sure hope my neighbor wants some. Pa got out and did a couple of gardens for our elderly neighbors...that sounds wrong somehow as we are in our 60's ourselves. But they are in their 80's. Ozarkers are tough. Our good friend passed this year at 99 and until last year he planted 5 acres potatoes for a little cash money! Took care of 'em himself,too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

radiofish said:


> In last months thread there was the idea for calazones with 'ham and swill' filling..


I see I'm never going to live that one down, lol.

Not much prepping happening around here right now. I'm getting ready to bark like a seal....at least that's the normal progression when I get this crud. In spite of being under the weather I do believe I will herd the kids outside tomorrow and we will do a bit of garden cleaning....it's supposed to be 60 degrees. So, today I will rest and see if I can get my body to heal itself.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Sigh...all of you with beautiful weather. It snowed here last evening and overnight. Not a lot of accumulation, but it dropped to 27 overnight, too. I have to say that reaching into ice cold water to remove my laundry from the wringer washer, while being hit with blowing snow, is not my favorite way to get clean clothes!

At least I've been able to work on a few more tool handles, plugging along a bit every day.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

It was snowing when I woke up this morning!!! UGHHHHH!!! How am I ever gonna get stuff done????


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen -You gotta admit......That was a world class type-o!! ROFL It will ALWAYS be funny! Probably deserves vault status!

Got my errands done and went to the range for a bit......my gf has rocks in her head..I swear. All I wanted was......to be behind bullet proof glass!

I talked her in to going to a different range tomorrow and just straight out practicing. No fan fair....no crazy idea's about fast/furious gunplay.... and in my opinion.... dangerous shooting. She dropped her weapon 2 times!!!!!:runforhills: NO THANK YOU!!!

That was the most stressed..... I have ever been at a shooting facility. I go there for the enjoyment, skill building and sense of accomplishment.....Not for what she put me thru today....NEVER AGAIN!!

Doomsday Preppers is on again tonight....check your local listings!!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

TDD >>> OMG OMG OMG.. :run: dont even cover it!!! WOW, I would be afraid to go with her PERIOD!!!

Well today, I got out in the garden and pulled up 1/2 of the "WEED BARRER PAPER" from last year ( WHAT A JOKE, weeds didnt go thru.. nooo the nice ky weeds grew UNDER IT!!) I will pull the rest up tomrrow ( I hope)

Went to get a "SALE" at the not so local store yesterday ( 10 # Baby back Riblets for $10!!!) well they said nope, on truck tomrrow.. went today.. NONE again.. so DEMANDED rain check! ( for 2 boxes!  :dance: they said BY thursday.. ( we will see) 
But trying to get ready for goats (only 2) we have had a "HAY DAY" of a time trying to find hay bales ( not the big circles)... well coming back from the store I seen a sign "HAY BALES FOR SALE" lol poor ppl prob didnt expect a woman ringing their bell at 7:45 am!! LOL But I secured 6 bails for us to pick up friday morning!  ANCE:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - Yeah I was that way when my former BIL wanted to go to the shooting range along with the rest of the family, when I would be in Detroit. But I made sure to be behind him and was ready to snatch his Glock 23 out of his hands, the next time he ever got careless.. Now that my sister is divorced, that means one less stress factor for the family. The X-BIL had a bad habit of turning around, with the loaded pistol held waist high and the muzzle was pointing at others. And he wanted to take my nephews shooting for their 1st time - nope. Their "Uncle Crazy the Marine" with my sister's blessing first trained the boys in firearm safety and shooting while they were here on the property a couple of years ago, and now he is upset with me about it after seeing the photos. But he hasn't seen the boys in person for quite some time now, since he resides in Colorado these days.

Jen - My neighbors smiled when I told them of your typo.... 
Be assured that you have brought some happiness to several others, with that soon to be famous culinary creation! Maybe you should submit it for inclusion in a published 'cookbook'! 

Also your comment about "barking like a seal", had me laughing! I went by the commercial waterfront/ boat basin/ marina on the bay yesterday, and some of the docks had several seals lounging around on them when I down there. They sure are a noisy bunch when they get worked up!

MGM - it was 28 degrees here this morning with heavy frost. When I went to leave this morning, my 4X4 looked almost white as if it had tried to snow up here last night with the high winds and rain. Today it seems to be about 20 degrees colder here, with a bone numbing wind out of the North.

Tonight I think that myself and my cat aren't going to be too far away from the woodstove. I just finished stocking up the woodpile on the porch and it is getting cold enough for me to light a fire before I start cooking dinner. Tonight on the menu is leftover steak sliced up thin, with some of the dehydrated refried beans that I was given and need to try, flour tortillas, pepper jack cheese, some of my canned salsa, and sour cream for burritos. At least I am using up the leftover odds and ends in the fridge, before I open any new containers.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Got the outdoor chicken coop started. Hopefully will get it finished tomorrow and possibly get the run done as well. So far we've only used "re-purposed" lumber from when I had the boys disassemble the deck (they wanted to demolish it!). It's a small 4x4 coop, but I figure with a "secure" run around it, I don't have to worry too much about not enough space. 

Plan on building another 4x4 in about a month or so in order to seperate the chickens into two groups, but .. that's down the road a bit since they're only about a week old now, lol


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, GBaby. She will NOT listen. She thinks because she can say"she's been to the gun range", that she is a bonafide marksman. She's the poster child forthe reason they made hand guns with more than 1 safety!!!!!!
Honestly, she rattled me so much, I can't sleep tonight! If she does anything STUPID again today, I am going to tell her.......I'm not going back with her....and why.:catfight:

She was saying yesterday, "If something happend", she could "rise to the occasion". 
I told her...."No, you won't. You can only rise to your level of skill. It is all about a learned skill and continued correct practice." AYE Yi Yi!!!
I don't mind anyone being self assured......however.......She really has got to be reigned in.....by someone.....not necessarily me. I would dearly love for one of the instructors to take her down a notch.gre:
You can bet, I am keeping my distance today!!
Anywho......... **taking a deep breath**
We are still experiencing sustained 40-45 mph winds, may have rain overnight and Thurs. and cooling down.
I out 14 more quarts of Navy Beans on the counter. After, I get thru with my Dr. appt and range time.....I going start snapping those looming green beans!
Our farm hands are going to send a bit more time in the garden today...if dh can spare them.
Our Cuz sent me an e-mail, for a bath soap sale...He said he bought 24 bars......Snicker.....I praised him to high heaven......He might just make it in the world of preppers!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yup, Jen, the ham and swill is a keeper! I've been chuckling to myself while I eat ham and swill crouissants lately. 

RF, that north wind is from Texas Tami and me waving hello and sharing our lovely weather with you. It really was beautiful yesterday, but cold. Back to 27 tonight so far. Won't be any outdoor gardening quite yet, I'm thinking.

Wow, TDD, you are more patient than I, by far. I'm afraid the first time she dropped her gun there would have been words and the 2nd time, I'd be gone. Yikes! Poster child for gun control nuts, unfortunately. I hope you or someone can talk some sense into her. Anywho, I'm glad you are finally down to snapping those green beans. Not exactly "fresh from the garden", but better than being hungry! I'd love to see what your total food storage looks like...probably make me very, very humble. If my kids and grands make it here in a Teotwawki situation, I'm not sure I have enough to keep us all going for a full year. Just me? Golden for years. Congrats on getting your bro on board...he gets his provisional prepper membership card and secret decoder ring, lol!

I noticed EE has some pretty good sales this month. I really like the Provident Pantry instant non-fat milk for cooking and mixed with Nido, it makes a pretty good 2%. I think I'm going to order a few cases this month.

Did anyone else get a Garden's Alive catalog with a coupon on the back for $25 free? If your order is less than $25 including shipping, the whole order is free. Their shipping is about $10 of that and their prices are high, but I can get a bundle of strawberries and some mung beans for sprouting for free, or purple asparagus for less than $2. Free is good!

I haven't been spending much time on swagbucks over the last few weeks, but I have redeemed a couple of amazon gift cards so far this month and have nearly enough for the next one. Have about $40 already in my amazon account, so I'll be shopping there for preps, too. Anyone know if they carry ammo?

Went to a sportsman's show with my ds and dil Saturday, got 4 500 count bricks of .22lr for about 13 bucks a brick. Should have had my kids get 4 each for me, too, but thought I'd be going back for more before I went home. Had a "digestive upset" and that didn't happen. . Oh,well, an extra 2000 rounds of plinking ammo is a good thing!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Outdoors by 7 am yesterday and wind already starting up....by time we were putting first plastic on we had to retreat. Supposed to be just as windy today with gusts in the 40's and then drop to 30's tomorrow. Gah, that's what happens when you don't tackle a project right way waiting for decent weather that never comes. Totally done but plastic. Anxiety making for me even though I know how fast the plants grow in a greenhouse. 

Think I'll order some of the Provident Pantry milk; good price...went and checked the store room and hadn't realized that our first cases were from 1999...pre Y2K! Newest from '07 so will pull the older case for use now. We really like this milk. Consider most of the stuff out there longterm storage but really need to check rest of dates. No rust on cans and no evidence of mice. DH built the room like Fort Knox so nothing could get in. Noted 4 cases of qt jars I hadn't added in my jar count,too. DIL's both want to learn to can this year so I've had them acquiring jars as they are able.

Fully expected a final winter blast but looks like we'll have to go cut up a couple of logs to get us thru...so warm last week Pa was hinting at shutting down the outdoor wood boiler. Glad I talked him out of that! Still have half a logtruck of logs to work up and get out of the way for spring plans but son her today so he and I will git 'er done! Blessings on the log splitter for these aging boomers. With the new greenhouse in we plan to run a line to it from boiler. Would be lots cheaper than electric heaters.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

radiofish said:


> Jen - My neighbors smiled when I told them of your typo....
> Be assured that you have brought some happiness to several others, with that soon to be famous culinary creation! Maybe you should submit it for inclusion in a published 'cookbook'!


Believe me it still make me laugh to the point of tears when ever it comes up (the topic.....not the food ) If that's what I become "known for" I'll die a happy lady! Maybe I should add it to the HT online cookbook,:hysterical:

ETA: Started the pre-spring cleaning...IE the kitchen is getting a complete once over. Decided the kids are old enough for a knock down drag out spring cleaning this year....so when we have spring break THAT's what we will be doing. The living room was just done, so that room will get skipped.....but the rest of the house will get a scrub. That will allow me to paint 3-4 rooms this summer. 

Weathers amazing today - 60's and breezy (compared to the 3" of snow we got on Monday, lol). So, even though it's not wash day 2 loads of laundry were washed and hung outside! 

Made it out to the garden and got about 1/3 of it turned and the kids tossed the "green". I ran out of energy at that point and the coughing kicked up. Maybe we will get another good day next week and will be able to get another 1/3 to all of it done. Unfortunately the part I want to plant beets in in a few weeks will be the last part cleared. I don't want to clear the "front" till the back is done so we are tramping down the soil. Plan is to have the beets down front and okra in the middle.....which should shade the broccoli in the back against the garage. It's a good theory at least.

Making chocolate-peanut butter "sweet" rolls for breakfast. Sounds great in theory, we'll see how it works out.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Trying to post more and lurk less...DH, myself, DD & DSIL are signed up to get our concealed weapons permits in a couple weeks, my DSIL has decided he wants to prep more, so working on that. Trying to see how long this month I can eat out of my food storage without going to the store, we shall see. Hope I can get to rendering some lard today after I revamp the water storage area. I have to say, even the the Doomsday Prepper show can be a bit much, it does make you think and work on things you might have forgotten. The one thing I have noticed is that they mostly buys things and don't do things, very few are milking goats, raising chickens and their own meat, gardening and canning, making soap and cheese, I hope they have more of those types on the show.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I had a....I am going to talk and you ARE going to listen to me.....at lunch today with my careless gun toteing gf.

I voiced my concerns and discomfort with the entire fiasco, yesterday. She actually was pretty humble, by the time I had said my piece. She and I have been friends for many years and have never had a conversation anywhere near that serious. I did not hold back.

I took her to a range that has a zero tolerance on rapid fire.....I think she finally submitted to the more safe and controlled enviroment.

She shot a lot better today.....I had a new fireiron and let her have the maiden shot....With my direction. She handled the weapon as I showed her.....she did well....not great .....but a lot better. We took 7 different weapons and we all took turns with them....we even had fun.....once I was able to relax. It was a much better experience. Schwhew!!!
At least I got her announce when the weapon was "hot".....and just what that meant to everyone standing by her.
I told her I was proud of her applied effort and attention she held today.
No nonsense!
She is taking the CHL this weekend. ( I know....God Bless Texas) She will be on her own.

MGM - Way to go on that ammo! I recently found a great deal on something similar.
You are right, Those green beans have been here almost a week...But they really are holding well...they are still really crisp and they will be in the canner tomorrow! Some of the nutrition has surely wained.

I had a really good Dr.appt today...Have another appt tomorrow.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Glad to see you posting, FM4. Welcome to the thread. Check out the prep to-do thread, too. Goes well with this one.

Jen, you sound like me...the weather's been so glorious the last few days that I've been working outside, and getting the rest of my laundry done, too.

TDD, "good on ya" for having a very necessary talk with your gf. I'm glad she took it to heart and it didn't come between you. I'm also thrilled to hear your MD appt went well and hope today's goes equally well.

I've sanded and oiled handles on a half dozen or so more hand tools, probably more like 8-10 of them....I didn't really count. I've decided I do not need another hoe in my lifetime, lol. I had no idea I had so many, from your standard hoe to assorted scuffle and stirrup hoes, diamond pointed, etc. I believe I also have plenty of scoop shovels and regular pointed shovels, but am short on fully functional 6 tine manure forks. I also seem to be missing a few garden rakes and post hole diggers that I know I own. As I do my spring cleaning of various sheds, I suppose I'll find them. Today's tasks include building a sturdy bench and attaching my vise to it so I can start wire brushing and sharpening the tools where I've finished the handles to my satisfaction. Bit by bit, I'm getting all my tools back in fine condition. I'm embarrassed to say how long it's been since I gave them a tuneup!

I also took advantage of a warm, sunny day to spray paint water tanks with black plastic-coating paint. I found that 4 cans of paint doesn't quite finish 2 of the 275 gallon tanks. As I don't want algae growing in them, I really want to get them well coated while the weather is still mostly cold. I figure to finish all 5 of them, I'll need 12 more cans of the stuff. I wish it came in regular paint that I could brush on...I'm a messy spray-painter, lol! The plan once they are painted black is to put a coat of white on top of most of them, to keep most of the water cool. If I finish a greenhouse, that may change, as they would be great heat sinks.

I also cut a bit more firewood, and plan to do more today, did some general clean up, scrubbing buckets and putting them back under the drip lines, and got things ready for my next work rotation. Well, it's finally thawed out enough to get outside and work. Supposed to rain tomorrow, so I need to get what I can done while it's nice. Wish me luck!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I had to call my friend that organized the Survival Skills group and tell her I can't make it tonight. Was up most of the night coughing, so I'm wiped out. She's bummed because I'm the one with all the knowledge (she calls me the Information Queen, lol) and tonight was to be a brainstorming-how to prepare for different things. I offered to loan her a book and one of our Water BOB's to take, show and get the ball rolling. When she stopped by to pick them up she brought me copies of recipes she has for cough syrup and sore throats :bow:. I can't take OTC expectorants....they make me hallucinate or "race" depending on which one. These are EO's and herbal!! So, I have placed an order for the ingredients for the cough syrup (I have the stuff for the other - cayenne, ginger and vinegar). Even if I'm better before they get here, I will feel so much better having them available for next time....and there is ALWAYS a next time with me, lol.

One of the print outs she gave me is a photo copy from a book. The title of the book is on the top of the page!! Found it at Amazon for $1.99 plus shipping....ordered it too! The How To Herb Book. I've been wanting to learn about more herbal remedies. I've picked up a few books in the past, but this one looks to have more of the recipes that I've been looking for.

This just proves you can still get things done when you drop dead tired and sick, lol. One innocent phone call filled a big hole in our preps.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - Those WaterBobs will be peaking a bunch of interest!!
I am really glad I bought them.
So sorry you are feelin so punkie.
Today's Dr. appt was great, also!! I barely got the canner loaded and processed , before I had to leave today....but, another 14 qts on the counter.

We have dropped 35F in temp today and the winds are biting. Horizontal rain. More of the same for the next 3 days or so. It will be good weather for more canning, and more canning, and more canning.

I think I will make a pot of Clam Chowder, since there is a chill in the air again. I can out it on to simmer and not have to stop my canning efforts.

BTW~ Ya'll gotta start watchin Doomsday Bunkers on the Discovery Channel. It comes on after Sons of Guns. This is a local company who is building them; and, where our Cuz just purchased his shelter. Interesting stuff.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks manygoatsnmore for the welcome, love to read what you all do, just never think to add my two cents. I think of you often because I know you aren't terribly far from where I am at in North Idaho. Got the water storage reorganized, have 100 gal stored in the basement. Need to get some individual bottled water and some bigger storage units to accomodate the barn animals if we lose water. Finished rendering down my lard I had in the freezer, have enough to make two batches of soap which will last over year. Hoping to get some cheese made tomorrow. Our snow is almost gone, need to start some yard clean up. Have to get the brassicas started soon...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - I sent you p.m. ( prep related)

Jen - Did ya'll receive ooooh's and ahhhhh's over the WaterBobs?
I ordered 2 more. My new to prepping Cuz and a frugal GF....she said she wanted one for her BD......So, she is going to get one!! ( she is not currently a dyed in the wool prepper, however, she is up to the task.) We had a GREAT talk, I told her I would help her.

They have many firearms and a so-so-food supply.....she is becoming very aware. It just makes my heart sing when the light bulb goes off for these folks!

Our cuz spat out a nice dollar amount he wants me to shop and he will help with the processing! 
I really am proud of this guy......he is in this in ernest! Bless him!
Ok, I gotta go back to snapping beans.

:TFH: Uh! Dh just walked in and showed me his newest weapon.....SW Governor. WOWZA!!eep: We will definately be testing it out this weekend! ( Just for the record)....he was only gonna LOOK at one.....not buy one::shrug:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> :TFH: Uh! Dh just walked in and showed me his newest weapon.....SW Governor. WOWZA!!eep: We will definately be testing it out this weekend! ( Just for the record)....he was only gonna LOOK at one.....not buy one::shrug:


 DH showed me the Judge, pre-Governor, just to tell me how crazy he wasn't...IE he didn't want one. It floored him once I got a good look at it and said I did! Tell us how it shoots!! I like the looks and feel of the Governor over the Judge....not that I will be buying one soon.

Not sure on the opinion on the WaterBOB's, I wasn't there and I haven't heard back from anyone. They all have wells, so they might not have been as interested. I know at least one family has a back-up plan for getting water from their well in a power outage.

Saved myself $15 and cut DS's hair (OK, he's only had 3-4 "professional" hair cuts.....when the local place has their $3-$4 deals). We talked about how he use to sit on a kid size chair I put in the middle of the coffee table and watch Blues Clue's while I cut his hair. Today was the first time I had to stand on a step stool to do it :Bawling:....where did my sweet little guy go??? I realized I even had to look up to trim around his ears! At least his feet aren't grown a size ever 8-10 weeks still!!

Local store has canned veg on sale 20/$12. We are low on corn so I stocked up. Picked up some BOGO free french bread from the bakery there....with a $1 off coupon. Going to make chicken sandwiches for dinner....cut the french bread on the diagonal and grill. Makes me drool just thinking about it, lol. Canned beans are on sale, too. I only picked up 4 cans and I usually can my own....but I'm out of Great Northern dried beans - not that I have a need for them right now.

Did a bit of price shopping at the bulk food store. My friends and I are getting ready to put in an order with Atlantic Spice. I wanted the verify a few prices, first. Glad I did....buttermilk power is $2 a pound cheaper locally. Bought a pound and ran it through the Food Saver. Now it's ready for storage in the basement.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - Dh had his heart set on a Taurus Judge......But, the Smith and Wesson Governor is VERY, VERY COOL!! 

I was in a gun shop with my gf, on Tuesday. My dh's good friend in the manager there. I was going to buy the Taurus for dh, but our friend said "I will have a Governor, tomorrow." I told Dh and .....he made a beeline to the gun store. Now it is his.....I mean OURS!!
It will fire a 45acp shell, 410shot, or 45 lc shell, alone or in combination, it is also has a 6 round capacity, vs 5 on the Judge. A low light night sight, shock absorbing ( Crimson Trace) grips. Like I said*...WOWZA[/B

I can't wait to take it for a test drive! I think I am more excited than Dh!!!

My gf is taking her CHL tomorrow....I gave her a peptalk a few minutes ago and a reminder of the danger and respect she must show.
She promised she will quit being so cavalier. I wish her well.... and ......Dear Lord, Please protect any bystanders from her. Amen!

Now, back to snapping beans. I am pretty sure there is no end to these.*


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Jen - Dh had his heart set on a Taurus Judge......But, the Smith and Wesson Governor is VERY, VERY COOL!!


Yeah, the Taurus part is one reason we don't have one. DH borrowed a Taurus handgun from his boss so he could get his CCW a year or so ago (yes, Dh had his CCW before we had a handgun....originally it was just a political statement). I didn't like the feel of it and that one was similar but not the same as the M&P DH carried in the service, so it felt a bit clunky in his hands (he also hadn't touched a handgun in 15+ years at that point - so some of that could have be a personal layer of rust).....so I have ingrained Taurus as a bad name in my head. Even if they are good guns they have a huge hurdle in my mind to jump......so S&W Governor looks REALLY good to me.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well not much being done around here today execpt went and got our hay for our NEW GOATS that should be here around 9 pm ( coming from florida with a family friend!!) So House cleaning, and last minute goat stuff...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well today I finally got my range time in and re-qualified for my CCW license. Instead of going down to the public range, the instructor came up here and we used my private 'range' on the property. 
So I had a great time spent with a fellow Marine, and of course I was able to hit what I aimed at/ one only needs a score of 70% in order to pass. That and once again I learned another tactical tidbit or two of knowledge from the 'Korean War Era' Marine, and I would like to think that he may have learned something from this 'Beirut Era' Marine.











TDD - I hope that your friend has learned her lesson, and passed her CCW testing..

If not, then you may want to show her this!










Plus you let your DH go to the gun shop by himself?? Well you know how it is with us guys and our fascination with brand new bright and shiny objects that make loud noises.. 

But if he is willing to share it with you, than I imagine that you may forgive him!

Oh I have been watching the show "Doomsday Bunkers" - but it makes me wanna smack the owners son upside the back of his head.. Throwing a bag of deck screws, the major attitude, and his spouting off with that smart mouth - "I'm the owners son, I can do what I want!" The duct tape and cake in the face on his birthday incident, sort of made up for some of that stuff.....

Well our weather went from snow last week, to almost 70 here yesterday, and late this afternoon now it is foggy with the pressure dropping (according to the metal pins in my leg), and it may rain at any moment! I was wanting to get some of the raised beds turned with some compost and chicken manure added to each of them, but that may have to wait for a week or so..

Jen - when I make my 'tinctures' I use 150 proof "Everclear" pure grain alcohol as my base (that's only what we can get in California). Then I might add some 80 proof Vodka to drop it below 150 proof. I don't drink alcohol, so when I use my tincture it sure kicks my rear - let me tell you!!

The idea of using prep items on the Food Channel.. 
Maybe on the show "Diners", "Drive-In's", and "Dives" with that spiky haired Guy Fieri wolfing down a dehydrated eggs and TVP with extra "swill cheese" omlette at the 'Bunker Buffet'/ "Catastrophe Cafe" along with a tall cold glass of reconstituted powdered milk - would be worth watching!

TDD - you have me wanting to put the new handle on one of my 'pulaski' forest fire fighting tools.. I need to whittle down the end of the handle where it goes into the tool.. My dad was telling me to use an angle grinder with a 4 inch abrasive wheel to remove the excess wood, instead of sanding on the hard hickory handle for days. Then I would of course add a rubber handle saver.. But it is on my 'to do list' when I get around to it, since I already have at least one of them critters in my hand tool collection. Along with several other types of axes, that I do keep sharpened by hand using a set of files and a sharpening stone..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - That's the way they feel to me..... the Glock feels like I am holding a 2x4 in my hands... and any weapon should have a comfort factor. Taurus is a decent enough gun.....They are just not for me. I am a small person, so I really look for personal comfort, especially, if I am going to carry it!

The Govenor, feels good in my hands. Of course, it will be "a Tad" heavier, with that big ammo in it! We are going to take it to the shooting lane later. I'll post back. I am glad he popped for the shock absorbing grips!!!:banana:

My gf is in her CHL class, now. They start at 6a.m.. She called me for last words of instruction( pointers) and encouragement. I told her "Remember, this is not girls night out. It is literally deadly serious" I told her to relax, listen carefully( which is a trick for her), and remember to treat any gun as a loaded gun.

RF - ROFLMAO on the target!! Yeah, I let Dh go by himself....We really don't tell each other what they can buy.... we both work really hard.....he is entitled!:kiss:

You are right, I wanted to clock that smart mouthed, "I'm the bosses son. I can do what I want.: disrespectiful little punk! I would have yanked a knot in him for saying that stuff on national TV.:flame:

I am glad you got your CCW renewal behind ya!
Yeah, my Gf said" All you have to get is 70% to pass." I told her" Don't ever call me again, if that's the best score you get." " Don't you DARE just get by.....by the skin of your teeth, on something this important."

~~~~~~~~
Later this a.m.....OK. I am softening on her.... she is my BFF. I ordered her a concealment purse...she has a BD in a couple of weeks. And I also bought her a soft sided carry case.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen- All I can say is ....GREAT OOOOOGA MOOOOGA, is that Governor a fine hand gun!! I don't know when I have had so much fun!! DH and I had a blast..no pun intended! I mean it is Sooooooo FINE!!!

You HAVE to have double ear protection in an indoor lane. We fired off that thing and I swear, everyone in the gallery stopped to see what the heck was going on! When you say "Weapon's HOT'', with that gun.....You ain't just whistlin Dixie!

I LOVED having the laser grips......S-W-E-E-E-E-T!!!!

Get one! If you have to put it in layaway and pick up cans on the side of the road. OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG!!!

( Taking a deep breath ) Inhale.....exhale.....ok, that's better.

Then to make my day complete, we ran in to a couple at Cabela's by the dehydrators. I was looking at the big commercial jobs and they were undecided.....I excused myself and asked what they were going to dehydrate...... and the conversation went straight to prepping. We could not even believe it. By the time we went our seperate ways, they had a commercial dehydrator, a meat slicer, and a Weston Pro clone commercial vacuum sealer. I told him I gave my old food saver to dh to vac pac ammo, and he lit up like crazy. We must have been with them for 2 hrs and it seemed like 5 min. They were total sponges. We exchanged e-mails....I told her I would teach her how to can....I thought she was gonna cry. To top it off,they only live about 15 minutes from us.......They seemed like great folks and we are looking forward to getting to know them.:bandwagon: What a fun day this turned out to be! I bet I can talk them in to getting WaterBob's, too!

Oh, I did pick up a case of 9mil practice ammo, at Cabela's that was on sale.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I wanted to share with yall what we "PREPPED" lol today, and YES we are already talking about more goats!!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=434976


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My prep?? was to attend the Republican County Convention as a delegate. I felt it was more important this year than ever before to have input on the platform. I found the whole thing a bit disappointing due primarly to a number of clueless people who insisted on adding language...that was inappropriate in that it went against reality and plain didn't make sense in some cases. One example want legislation to remove Judges when we already have a system in place for the voters to get rid of Judges...got rid of three State Supreme Court Judges last election. I'm sure when it gets to District someone is going to wonder what kind of yahoo's live in this County!

I got my tax refunds so now I'm waiting for my next e-mail 10% off offer and I'm going to stock up on storage foods. Dh did an inventory of otc meds and personal supplies while I was gone so I can study it and decide what holes need filled.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Finally a day with no wind so got the plastic on new greenhouse. By gosh or by golly we'll install the door/window today in the rain if we have to....already feel way behind on my spring preps. Should be transplanting my tomatoes up-not just getting ready to plant. Will be glad to move my sweet potato plantation out of the kitchen. Over 100 plants now!

Predicting 80's this week which I pray isn't a sign of the type of spring we had last year...one day of spring and bam, into screaming hot summer until fall arrived. Fruit trees starting to bloom now. Glad to see all the trees we planted last year are showing new growth. Weeded around them and added thin layer compost and new wood chips. Comfrey up,too. Good compost activator, Son built me two new compost bins. Hope we actually get the 1-2" of rain they are predicting for today. Got emails that my strawberries and fruit trees will be delivered this week,too.

Son out using Pa's tools to fix his new way expensive scope. He is the armourer for his Guard unit. He keeps trying to turn me into a shooter but it is a futile efford with me having vision in only one eye. At least I know how to shoot,load and clean a weapon.,,,and I can point the AR in the right direction! Pretty sure there s no CCW in my future.....

Guess we are officially poor now as didn't even need to file taxes this year. Meaning we couldn't claim money for our new Energy Star metal roof. Darn. You, apparently, have to have "worked for your income to claim. Seems to me I put $7000 in the economy with money I'd earned working/saving for years. Got someone hot to buy our '78 Gremlin though. Sure could use the room in the garage.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

She did me proud......She scored 223 outta 250!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, we got a trail blazed near goat pen ( easier to turn around 4 wheeler ect) and then got the goats dusted with de, for lice/mites/ticks... (THEM darn things got me 4 times already!) and then created a toy for the goats... a 8x8 barn log (rail road tie) and blocks, and a ramp... havent seen em use it yet. But sure they will !


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ta-DAAAAAAH The green beans are finally freakin done!! Last 32 quarts done today and 6 half pints for MIL!! Hip Hip Hooray!! 

GB - Ya got your hands full there!! Theay are too cute!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Gf, and I went back to the shooting lane...... she did really good! This time last week, I never thought I'd be braggin on her.

We swung back by Cheaper than Dirt, and replinished our ammo. We have a date for tomorrow, also.

We still have rain in the forecast......Yeah!

Meeting Cuz today, to go power prepper shopping,as he calls it. Other than that, It's back to the canners and dehydrators for me.

Doomsday Preppers is on again tonight. Check your local listings!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Last few days we have been experimenting with herbal remedies for coughing. DS and I sound horrible. I'm on the up swing, but he's just starting his journey  Nothing yet has given us the "Ah Ha" moment...but we are faithfully working on it. Lots of hot drinks and warm rice bags on the chest.

Lots of healthy rain here, yesterday (verses deluges that can sink in). Sun's out and going to get to the mid-60"s!!?? After lunch we are heading to the garden to get lettuce, spinach and beets in - hope it's not too warm to grow them, lol.

DH talked to the guy we buy our guns off of. No chance of getting the one we want in the near future (Ruger LC22), he can't even place an order for it, yet. It seems to be one of the guns that can't make fast enough. So we are going to borrow FIL's Walther P22 this weekend and give it a try. If we like it we'll pick one up. We need a good .22 handgun so we can afford to put rounds downrange. As soon as that Ruger is available we will still get one.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well today we ATTEMPTED to harness goat and let her "free" browse.. lol WHAT a joke.. shes smart and got out of harness!!!

We also had to Dust with DE the WHOLE pen, cuz every time we walked into pen we had an ARMY OF TICKS walking up our legs.... them buggars are gonna be BAD this year!!!

Tomrrow I HAVE to get in garden and get the "weed barrier" ( HA HA HA) out so hubby can rotatill... its gonna be 80 tomrrow!!

Hubby got the lawn mower up and blades sharpened, all fitting greased and ready for the mowing season.. tomrrow he is going to stack the last of the wood we have split (so I can mow lol)

Really want to grill outside, but our grill of 14 yrs finally bit it (rusted out off of stand  ) soooo we are trying to figure out how to grill!! LOL

This weekend we have to clean out chicken coop, and refresh some stray in there.. then get the "chick" brooder ready.. cuz my girls are selling chicks for 4h... so we will get a few of them (rich for my blood but supporting our girls)

OH and guess what :dance: Hubby and I are going to our CCDW class NEXT saturday... :run: gotta practice more!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GB- Good for ya'll! Practice, practice, practice.
We have mowed twice, already....and with all the rain and warm, we are experiencing, it is growing at warp speed!
Ticks ((((( Shudder))))))

Gf and I are going back to the range today.

Dh had a customer come by his shop, yesterday. He was from another State and had driven over 300 miles to get here. Dh said the business part took only about 10 minutes, however, he was mesmerized by our water catchment system. He said they talked about it for about 2 hrs. He left all gung ho. I said" I hope you told him, that did not happen overnight." He just grinned.

Cuz decided we would go shopping this weekend, instead of yesterday....
Gonna make a batch of pepper jelly, before we leave to shoot today!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Did the shopping today. We are well stocked so I didn't need much (such an odd feeling....but I'll get use to it, lol). Did find #3 bags of onions for $.49! We are "low" on dried onion, so I have 21# to get through the dryer, now. First load is in (yes, outside). I'm putting about 1# per tray, so I should have these done by the weekend.....maybe I'll get more if I'm over that way again. They crying from the fumes seems to be doing my sinuses some good, lol, maybe I should get DS to do the next load.

Another awesome day, so we did laundry again mid-week and hung it outside. I sure do love the look of laundry on the line!

Over the weekend I picked up 5# of ground pork from the butcher -grass feed no hormones  Pulled as 5# of ground venison out to thaw and last night make up a nice load of sausage. 13 packets are now back in the fridge. We don't eat sausage often, but when we do I like knowing it's all real meat, lol. 

DH is already looking at deer season this year and hoping he will have time to get another one. That tells me just how stressed and busy work is about to become....well, it's already very stressful. Looks like 3rd and 4th quarter will be a lot of travel.....good thing I have a large garden planned, we may need to buy more meat then we'd like next winter (but I know people who have it on the hoof now....so I can skip the pink slim in the grocery store, at least).


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ok, Texasdirtdigger, now you've done it! Now my hubs will be wanting a new SW! 

I just talked to our friends who have 'some' preps, but not many, about getting more serious and what their families plan to do, etc. It surprises me how many people have no idea what they will do if something major happens! I can't say we have everything in place, but we're working on it all the time. 

Water is the biggie. Have to get dh on board with getting some type of hand pump attached to the well, 'just in case'.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW! I didn't expect the board to be back up so soon.

Thanks to someone on another board we were told about a place online to watch for the Ruger SR22. I started watching yesterday and darn if one didn't show up today!!! So we ordered it and have contacted our FFL to get his side done so we can have it shipped to him. I guess we won't have to settle on a Wather P22 to holds us, lol.

Got one batch of onions dried.....9# dried down to a 1/2 gallon jar. Kids and I cut up the next 9# in record time. DD cheated, she went and grabbed her swim goggles and wore them.....her eyes didn't water one bit, while DS and I were there with tears streaming down our cheeks! I think we had all 9 trays loaded in about 10 minutes. So I went and bought another 24#, lol. Our poor neighborhood will smell like onion for days.

Dropped the kids off at the Y for some free swim....now what to do with an hour and a half of alone time.....


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Reorganized the kitchen food cabinets, brought food up from the basement pantry & re-stocked the food storage jars. Making a list of some bulk food that we need. Got the broccoli and cabbage started, have some lettuce and spinach that could be planted out. Need to replastic the cold frames, hope it stops raining soon. Tomato and pepper starts are looking really good.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - well in watching 'Doomsday Bunkers' last night, at least they showed a "failure" in the 1st shelter that the folks had buried - that filled with mud and water thru the air vents. But that EMP Proof optical periscope was interesting with a 'zoom' capacity out past 300 yards.. Plus the swinging spikes and the flame thrower handrail at the entrance gave me an idea or two..

Yet I would not have put myself inside that prototype pyramid shelter, when they lit it on fire. I bet that his wife probably made sure that she made the life and health insurance premium payments, before he pulled that stunt. I was hoping that would have put his mouthy kid in there instead, as the human 'guinea pig'!

Jen - good luck with the Ruger .22 caliber pistol. Myself I actually like the Walther P-22, but then I have more Walther pistols than Rugers here in my collection. My Ruger pistols are the GP-100 large framed long barreled .357 magnum revolvers, and so they are a little large for CCW carry.. I even use a Walther P-38 and a Walther P-99 semi-auto pistols that are chambered in 9mm parabellum (9X19mm) for 2 of my CCW carry weapons. I have none of those Glock tupperware composite pistols here, in my weapon collection. 

I did go down the hill today to cash in my recycleables (cleaned up my wood shop), got some more loss-leader deals of fresh produce at the market that are St. Patrick's Day orientated (cabbage, red potatoes, and such), and scored some free items off of Freecycle and Craigslist. So I loaded up my gas guzzling (today I paid $4.43 per gallon for 87 octane here) 1969 Ford 1/2 ton longbed pickup and on the way home I had to tarp the load, due to the next large rain storm that has hit the coast. There is a NWS prediction of high winds, cold temperatures, and the possibility of snow below 2,000 feet in elevation, thru the end of the weekend. So since I am at 1,800 feet in elevation I am ready to be snowed in, if that evil white stuff appears! So my neighbors and myself are glad that we haven't put any plants in the ground outside. Now lets see how my fruit trees that are 'blooming', handle this weekend's storm and low temperatures


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jan in Co- What can I say? 
The S&W Governor, is not an everyday kinda sidearm. But, brother...Does it ever have it's place. It's kinda of.....I double dog dare ya.....kind of weapon. I pray I'd never have to use it in real life.....but, it's here, in case.

Jen- Congrats on your order.

RF- I wonder if you and I, are the only two viewers, who can't stomach that mouthy kid? :flame:
That flame thrower entry....... ya better have a pair of these on!!:flameproofundies:

I gotta stay away from the gun range for a few days....my ears are ringing. And, I have been burning thru a good bit of ammo.....I had to replace. Oh, well, I have more canning to do.

The farm hands, have got the onions and potatoes in the ground. It really feels strange, that I am not out there in the dirt. 
We have another 80F day here, with chance of showers.....matter of fact, we have a chance for the next week.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

So I take it the "son of owner" in the bunker show is still being uppity. We have the show in the DVR, but we haven't watched it yet. Someone needs to have a sit down with that young man!

RF- DH is heading to his Dad's today to barrow his Walther P22. We are still going to give it a try. Seems like people 'round here either love them or hate them. The instructors we know say they jam up a lot and are picky on ammo....but the 2 people we know that have them like them. Since it is smaller then the Ruger's it's still a different class of gun for us. So we'll are going to give it a try and see what we think. I'm hoping it "small enough" that DD (9 yrs old) will be willing to give it a try. She's okay with shooting, but it's not her favorite thing to do. She likes the gun she likes, but she hasn't ever tried a handgun. If she likes it (Shhhh....don't tell DH) I might be willing to pick one up in a few months (this coming from the woman who was very un-easy about having handguns in the house as of 6 mos ago, lol). I think DS will like the larger sized SR22. Then again FIL is 70, in the years to come all his guns will become ours. His other son (or his wife) are anti-gun right now, so we know they will all be ours ....do we really need 2 P22's??

Load number 3 of the onions are in the dryer. Looks like I have about 2 more loads sitting on the counter. :dance:

Been a great week for laundry...all loads have been dried outside!!!

Went to the vet and picked up heart worm meds for the dog. DH suggested that with all this warm weather and lack of winter cold we should break down and pick up some flea and tick stuff, too. Dog and cat never had fleas, but this would be the year they'd get them. And since DH is rather allergic to there bite (and has always been the one to bring them into the house to the animals, lol) I picked some up. Glad bills were low this month....pet meds are expensive! But we are done with that expense for a year now.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Let's get this straight.......This story goes under the "You had to be there", heading.
Most of ya know, due to a couple of health issues, I've experienced recently, I have no doubt, cut back on my outside duties.
So, I ADMIT......I have gotten soft. 

Last night we had several thunderstorms. Dh did not sleep well, which means, I did not sleep at all!
It has alway been pleasurable to me, to go out and feed in the early morn. I have not done that in quite a while.....BUT.....I decided I would give him the chance to catch a few extra Zzzzzz's.

I start out, the air is fresh washed, I hear the Blue Heron on the lake, the geese and ducks are awake, and I have my(shadow)....not his name.....Border Collie, at my heels.

Beautiful morning taking shape...................That is where the beautiful part ended.

I arrive at the barn......so far, so good. Open the door......take about 5 steps and whoosh, I am prone. What the.....WHAT Was THAT!!
I scramble to my feet.....covered in full frontal filth, spin around, dog is in persuit of the movement.
It took couple of seconds to register......Owl.......A BIG one!!
Stand up, focus in the direction of the exit......where is my dog? Where IS my dog??
I call, and call.....issue commands....no dog. OOOOH, NOOOOO!!

My heart in my throat, I finally hear a distant whimper. I catch up to his cry.....Where is he???

I call again. Noise above my head...already been there done that, this morning, and I have the dirt on my face to prove it.......It my dog...up in a tree.....couldn't get down.,....I couldn't reach him.....Had to wake DH to come to the rescue. It's the thought that counts.....right? I was doing this, so he could sleep in.
So.....How's your day......so far??


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Planting planting planting in the greenhouse to catch up....in TWO days the calendula,chamomile,hollyhocks and coxcomb were up!!!! Granted it has been in 8o's so screaming hot in greenhouse. Both gardens worked up and a fine new crop of rocks! Got two long rows of taters in, 50 strawberry plants to replace what our bad Pyrenees dug up--she can't resist newly dug dirt! Waiting on my tree order. Hopefully it arrives this next week as son is here to help. Ticks are out so already putting tx on dogs. Hated mosquitos in MI but definitely hate ticks more. Snakes out now,too. Pa out weed wacking...yes,already! But,you know,we keep a journal of temps/weather/farm doings and the peaches/plums/pears are actually only one week earlier than last year. Surprized me. Also noted we got a light snow the 28th of March last year! Out to plant peas...about one out of five years it doesn't get too hot for them to do much. Ever the optimist.

Cat had her kittens. Sure hope the owls/hawks don't get them all. Two already promised. Cow getting more and more preggers. Finally able to get them out on grass. Greening up fast. Lawn needs mowing. 

TDD...hope your dog has recovered from her adventure. Funniest thing I ever saw was our border collie and the Pyrenees playing tug of war with an armadillo!!!!! A pack of coyote hunters' dogs were roaming in our big pasture yesterday and was neat to watch our Pyrenees Maybelle silently herd them down the field and gone. Don't appreciate how some of the hunters leave their dogs to find their own way home. When they recover from their night of hunting you'll see them out with their trackers listening for their signal collars.

She considers the whole road and everyones' property her responsibility! Fortunately the neighbors all like her and say they've had alot less problems with possums,racoons,skunks,foxes,etc. I worry she'll tangle with a rabid animal as there is always a problem in this area. Guess all we can do is keep the dogs shots up to date.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Another beautiful day. Took advantage of this one by cleaning out the flower beds on 2 sides of the house (3rd side is my raspberry patch). I'm too busy with schooling and caning in the fall to ever clean them up then....so they sit looking nasty all winter (we live in town on the main street....so my neighbors love me, lol). 

Since it's early this year I did what has needed done for years....I dig and turned the soil. Ripping out all the vinca vines (and all it's hairy roots that were everywhere!) that have taken over the beds....well, getting all I could. I split and moved a clump of peonies. I'm hoping their height will hide the ugly wiring mess on the house. I'm debating ripping out the rest of the plantings, and replacing them with blueberry bushes. All of the plants have been freebies over the years for different people dividing their plants....nothing dear and nothing I spent $ on. The area hasn't really been kept up since we moved to the EU 5 yrs ago, and I haven't messed with it since we got back.....and it's looking like it! I'm thinking the bushes would be less work and give something in return. Too early to go nursery hopping to get an idea of what's locally available.

Taking a few days off from onions. My onion cutting partner is off to Boy Scout camp this weekend and a sick DD is not a good substitute. 

DH has put a few hours into making me more caning boxes for the basement. We just got a small air compressor free from United Airlines....proof of too many hours with butts in airline seats, lol. So, these are going together rather quickly. The first one is drying then we will check fit. Once confirmed he'll go into production mode (he's already cut out a bunch of pieces....just needs assembly)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:gromit:After my tree climbing dog adventure......Yesterday settled down. LOL!!! I have seen him climb a ladder...I just didn't think he would go up a tree. Man!Nutty Border Collies!

Went power prep shopping with dh cuz. The first place I took him was the hardware store....You should have seen the questioning look I got, when we pulled in the parking lot. We went aisle by asile....he was soon wide eyed and we were both pushing basket loads full. 
Dh recently picked up a kerosene lamp at a swap meet...I gifted it to him. He was shocked at the price of fuel for it. I told him..."Welcome to prepping....You'll have a lot of sticker shock in your journey here." "Just expect it." And, you are also gonna need wicks, wicks, wicks!! He could not believe a "FREE" lamp, was costing so much. ( A purposeful lesson for him.):teehee:
I am making laundry soap this next week.....we picked up all the necessary stuff. Again, he was shocked at the price.....but, I explained how it will save him $$. He was good then.
He is really trying to see the big picture. But, I gotta admit....he looked a little wobbly there for a while!!

I managed to get 7 quart jars of dog food processed this morn. I am already tired of canning!:shocked:
Tended my tomato & pepper seedlings and started 72 more tomato pots.

Jen - I have got to dehydrate onions next week....that last 50 lbs is trying to sprout:hrm:. At least the wind is blowing super hard here.......maybe, the whole outdoors wont smell like onions!

Just stopped to take an afternoon break... got sidetracked and started moving pantry stuff, to make room for all the recent canned beans and pasta sauce. I managed to find some room...but, storage is starting to get sketchy around here! I may have to get VERY creative........ Took time to swifter the dust away, while I was handling them.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

TDD, OMG on the dog. toooo funny!!!

Well today we got the "SPRING" cleaning of the chicken coop... they were acutally laying and burying eggs in the straw!!! found 10 eggs.. (of course all thrown back to them to eat).

Got last of our wood stacked up... (cant do much more til fall cuz of ticks/snakes and everything coming out!! YIKES :run: ) I finally had to mow (first time) and of course played with the goats!!

Hubby has garden tilled, so this week Im going to get the "rabbit" mulch into garden so he can till it one more time before I plant..

He also has a load of aluminum and "scrap" metals to take in... gotta get them outta the yard before snakes make new homes (YIKES)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, it looks like it is our turn for some very rocky weather for the next couple of days.
They are all over the news talking about how threating our day is going to progress. Flash floods, hail, 40-70mph winds,,,,,,,does not sound good.......we have been very warm and windy here. Our skies are churning and the animals are nervous.

I have a very early Dr. appt.......but, it is 70mi rt. I am going to skeeeedaddle home, as soon...as possible. Already staged the flashlights, candles, lamps, etc. Hubby wants to try out new whole house gennie......I'd rather not use it....until it's really needed.
Wish us luck.

*******later

Dr. appt was good. Beat it back to the ole homestead......
Met Feed delivery trailer, and got it stowed in dry.
Brought animals in the barn and shelters.....Skies are dark...they think they are going nite -nite.
Rain hasn't started here...yet....But, personally, I have been blown around like a paper cup. I could hardly keep my footing. 43mph and rising. Already seeing broken limbs coming down and the lights just did a pretty good flicker.

The lake has white caps!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

While DS was at the orthodontist I stopped in at the new Kohl's. I hit the clearance rack in the girls dept. I found cute shirts for my twin nieces (10) for Easter (t-shirts they can color) and 2 nice, very different, tops I'll give them at Christmas. Nothing over $5! DD was with me but she honestly doesn't need anything which is why nothing looked cute in my eyes for her. It was fun to watch her have sticker shock as she kept pulling out the really cute Easter dresses. Even at 9 she knows $70 is way too much for a dress she will only wear 5-7 times.

Picked up the sale produce of the week from Aldi's. Last week was veg, this week fruit was on sale. So between the trip over there last week and today we have a fridge full of fresh produce. between that and the great weather....it feels like the winter may be over. Temps are only 30 degrees above normal, today, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Torrents of rain still coming down. 38degrees cooler than it was yesterday.
Looks like it will be a sewing/cleaning day.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I planted lettuce, radishes and sugar snap beans on Sunday. Way, way too early for Northern Iowa but thought I'd give it a try. We were blessed with 1 2/3 " of rain yesterday with rain forecast for today and Wednesday. We need this moisture so much. Ordinarily the ground would still be frozed and it would all run off, but not this year.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I afraid our potato's will rot.....we have had so much rain.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Rain hasn't gotten to the east side of MO yet...I lied! All of a sudden it is downpouring and with a metal roof you really know it! Wind so bad last two days we've had waves on the swimming pool. Planted seven fruit trees yesterday...plum,two peach,apricot, Lodi apple and pie cherry. Free gift of five pecan seedlings so potted them up so they wouldn't get lost. Love Vernon Barnes nursery....every tree with excellent root developement and all showing new growth/leaves. I've had more luck with their $5.98 trees than all the $25 ones I've grown. Planted pie cherry and replacement pie Cherry from Starks last year and both died. When I planted them I wondered how they dared to send out such poorly rooted trees for a big price. 

Everything I've planted up in the greenhouse...even the teeny petunia seeds. It is a joy to have so much more space. Pa has promised more benches and some more cedar planting flats. Rain already stopped. Ok with me....don't want those 5-6" totals they are getting southwest of here and the accompanying flooding. We are up on a high hill but the roads are often closed in the hollows with heavy rain. Turn around-don't drown doesn't seem to get thru to some folks and there are always people washed away in their cars; often with tragic outcomes.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

TDD, rain hasn't hit us yet; it is scheduled to do so tonight for 2.5 days. My spuds are 6-9in tall, but am also afraid they'll rot. It's been much too warm this year. Have my cool season garden duking it out with early toms! We'll see...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Those of you getting all that rain....do you have a way to store it?? Rain barrels - cisterns, etc. With all the rain that is dropping this early I wonder if it will be a dry summer again. We actually hooked up out rain barrels. Not sure what we will do with the water, we don't plant for another 2 months.

Well, I had the boys over for co-op today. There are 5 13-14 yr old boys doing science together (we home school) and we get together to do the experiments. So my house is about as clean as it gets, and boy does it feel good!!! My kitchen counters can even be seen, lol. So my next plan is to spend 20 min everyday maintaining this level of clean. On good days I'll add another 20 minutes and clean another spot a bit deeper.....we'll see how that works.

One of the co-op moms is going to come back tomorrow and I'm going to teach her how to can dried beans (I just set mine to soak). They just realized that all the tummy trouble one of their kids has had, and they thought they knew the source of, ends up being a soy allergy! Soy is in 87% of the processed foods in the US. They, like us, don't eat much processed compare to the average American....but they use some items that they now can't....most peanut butters, tuna, etc. They want to use hummus as a mayo replacement....and canned chick peas are expensive compared to dried. So the SHTF hard enough in their house that she wants to add that skill to her arsenal. I don't think she has ever pressure caned, so that entire process is new. I'll use metal bands, verses tattlers, tomorrow as that's what she has.

Another load of onions in the dryer!

We are almost through our first gallon of sun tea for the year. I sure hope this weather straightens out soon....I don't want to have a summer that is similar to what NC normally has (we had their winter)....that's why I live in Ohio. - I hate that kind of heat!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

ldc- We got over 4" last night. We could not buy a rain drop last year, Dh was saying this morning.....in Spring 07.. we had the same kinda repeated deluges. That weather system had a tremendous amt of rolling thunder with it....Very noisy storm.......not to mention.....I also have a metal roof that added to the racket. 

Picked up a load of 5 gal buckets from the BBQ place today......Now my auto smells like BBQ sauce. Cuz coming by to pick them up. He has been buzzing the stores for specials and clearance stuff. So, he is off an running on his prepping odyssey.
Found a source for Anasazi Beans today.

Jen - I have to stay away from Soy, also. And you are correct. It is in almost everything that is"commercially prepared." I can tell you this....regarding Peanut Butter. Unless she is feeding him "Natural" peanut butter.....it is loaded with soybean oil... She may be aware.....but, I could hardly believe it, when I discovered that they extract the peanut oil and sell it.....add back soy bean oil to make the peanut butter.
"Vegetable" oil.....is 100% Soybean Oil......It make eating fried foods out very hard.
I am going to can some chick peas for hummus also. I make one with artichokes/lemon and a touch of dill. Really good.

We installed several very large tanks in a relay catchment system. I still have a few rain barrels in certain spots.( Wood sheds, small out bldgs.) We catch off the house and dh's shop thru a guttering system. We also have a number of 375 gallon caged tanks stationed around....that I pump the rain barrel catch into. We actually had an overflow last night.... we are full -up.... at the moment. Our lake is looking good.

BTW- Doomsday Preppers is on again tonight! Check your local listings....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Spent the WHOLE day helping cuz with his stores. I am exhausted. He must have asked me 10,000 questions. I think I created a MONSTER!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - better that you have created a 'monster', than his remaining "clueless"... 

I also do the same with my cousins and siblings when I am back in Detroit, and the family all gets together. Most of us have our CCW licenses/ permits, and have learned from the older members of our extended family that grew up during the 'Great Depression' to have our supplies ready. Hey I had my nephews decked out in USMC pattern cammies (BDU's), web gear, and gas masks at an early age. Then the adults wanted to get in on the fashion fun!

Well in my trips to town this week, I found out that the Walgreen's Drug stores are changing their store brand product packaging, so they have many items marked down to move out their new old stock with the old brand markings. So I found up to 50% off of medical, food, and other items that are not advertised in the sales papers. 

In addition K-Mart had a sale on Fall/ Winter items at $3.99 or less for clothing, gloves, thermals, and such. So I now have enough flannel sleepwear, shirts, and sweats to last for years. I had went there looking for name brand motor oil priced at less than $3.00 per quart, and found more unadvertised sales on clearance.

The weather here is wind and rain, which means it will be heading inland over the next few days. But it is good weather for being inside watching "Doomsday Bunkers" and their 'Tsunami Pod' product. I seriously doubt that I will need one of them up here at 1,800 feet in elevation above the coast - if I did I would not want to think about how large the waves would be! Now if I still lived down the hill along the mud flats of Humboldt Bay, I would look into some sort of protection. As it is, the lower portion of the hill here is marked and considered a "Tsunami Evacuation Zone".

I am still waiting to hear from my family, if I need to go to Detroit in the near future. But back there most of my family all have the same model and calibers of weapons from when I was able to buy them at wholesale prices. So I won't need to haul lots of ammunition with me/ just a magazine full, when I legally fly with my "Declared Firearms" in my checked luggage. I can get all the boxes of ammunition that I would ever need from my dad or sister. 

Another helpful hint is if you legally fly with a "Declared Firearm" in your luggage (check out the Airline and the TSA websites for "flying with special items"), the airlines will cut you some slack on the weight allowance on the piece of luggage that the weapon is secured in - with the required gunlock, then it is placed inside a locking hard sided case, which goes inside a locked piece of luggage - even with ammunition. I still have to pay the $25.00 dollars each way for that piece of luggage - I use a large military style 'sea bag' that weights a ton, or so it seems after I have to haul it around thru the airports. That way I usually have only 1 piece of checked baggage that I pay a fee for, along with my laptop computer backpack, and my other carry on bag which are free.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oooooh......Sounds like I need to go to Walgreen's today and scope out the medical supplies. Thanks RF!

We had more rain during the night.....I really do think the potato's will subcumb.
It is truly "squishy", out there.
Finally got all the canned goods I prepared, washed, rings removed, and put away!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TDD-Yeah on full water "barrels". May you not see the bottom of them for a few years to come.



Texasdirtdigger said:


> Jen - ... I can tell you this....regarding Peanut Butter. Unless she is feeding him "Natural" peanut butter.....it is loaded with soybean oil...


She does buy "natural" and did check all her jars, they are all soy free so she at least has those. About 1/2 of my jarred PB is natural....so I have a good chance of having some soy free, too, in the event Zach's over and needs a snack some day. She ended up taking 4 grocery bags of food to her in-laws from her pantry. Everything else was okay. But they really don't have the funds to be giving away food right now. They are getting their own business up and running, it's doing fine - but no over abundance of money and lost of machine repairs the last few months.

Canning "class" went well yesterday. My friends van brakes were not sounding or acting right on her way over. So I followed her to the mechanics to drop it off and took her home when we were done. Not a bill they needed right, now....but still cheaper then hospital bills if her breaks did go!

Made it to the Y to work out, yesterday!!! Will be going again here in a hour or so. Kids can hang out in the pool during free swim while sweat in the exercise room. A least I know they won't be fighting


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF- Yep.....You are probably pretty much Tsunami "proof"!

I went to the commercial kitchen today...but, only to buy out one of my "competiton." Got that accomplished. Hauled extra equipment/fixtures and ingredents back with me and put away.

Went to several groc stores and picked up loss leaders. Found Tuna at a really good price and picked up a couple of cases. Canned Salmon was .90 off... grabbed some of that, too! Just filling in the blanks or low spots. That is all put away....phew, I am pooped.

It rained until about 2p.m.... now, another cold front is blowing thru...It has dropped 20degrees in the last hour. Wind is howling again.

GB - You getting your CCDW this weekend??? How's that going?

Jen -Congrats on successful Canning 101 class. I am sorry she is having a difficult time. The reason I harped on the Peanut Butter is, at the time I was told not to eat it.....I had about 30 jars in stores...of regular.(Grrrrr!) I told my Dh he had better eat up! He likes a few saltines and peanut better in the late evenings.
Salad dressing is another culprit. Miracle Whip, Mayo. The list goes on forever. 

Making soap tomorrow.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Haven't done much in the last week...picked up the correct air compressor connector, found a couple nice pairs of winter leather gloves and just tried to keep up with regular things around the place. Haven't felt up to snuff the last 3-4 days, but have to work the next 3 nights so I need to get with the program. Was supposed to get the seed train packages out today, but I think it'll be another day or 2. It snowed again last night...2", but mostly melted off now. Spring seems like a long way off, rather than already here.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM -Sorry you are feeling punky. Maybe it is just the "Winter" blahs.

You know, I don't know if it is just me, but the shelves at the grocers, really were less stocked and many spots just plain empty, when I was there yesterday...and I went to three.
I don't know if they have less, or people are buying more...or maybe both. ~Probably due to the prepper shows.~

Dh said he is going to get several more of the 330gal caged tanks. We need to pump our water barrels and there is no where to put the water. Our local feed store has some they are holding for him. Our Cuz wants a couple,as well.

I made 2 batches of laundry soap this morn. I have a bunch of vac paking to do today.
Oh, the one bargain I got yesterday was fresh sweet corn in the shuck. I am going to blanch and freeze that today.

Also, the canned vegetable's I bought last summer for 20 cents a can... are now 1.79 or higher and in smaller cans!! Peanut butter is stupid expensive. Coffee on the climb, as well.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Rains are supposed to get here tonight, so I worked outside today. Finished cleaning the back garden bed and put in some beet seeds. Weeded the herb bed and need to decided what I'm putting in there this year. Needs a bit of compost added, too....

Scrubbed the tub in the bathroom. With this nasty super hard water it's a pain to keep clean. had a brainstorm and washed the plastic shower curtain with a few towels in the washer with CLR. Came out clean as when it was new!!! A little CLR was good for the washer, too, lol.

Heading to the bank in a bit to move our investment fund (yep, a 5pm appointment at the bank on a Friday!) away form one of the "big companies" and have them hold at the bank. Bank doesn't charge a fee and the investment company does. We never do anything but add $ to it, we don't need any services the big companies offers.....so the bank is a better deal. Will save us $70+ a year - which will go into our gas tanks, lol.

DH is off to our FFL's to get our new gun. Not sure if I'll go with him to the range tonight or not. He's got a buddy from work that's going to check out the range with him at 6. He needs a place to shoot and for $35 a year it's a great bargain (especially since most of the others 'round here are $100+ a year!). Someplace between getting home from the bank and heading to the range we need to eat...sounds a bit tight. Wonder if I can convince the kids to have a late dinner....then we could skip bedtime snack. It would be better for DH's and my waistline.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Another small step in preparedness: our little grain mill and first bucket of wheat arrived and we ground the first few cups of flour. I'm out of time today but will be baking bread with our flour tomorrow. I think the side muscles on my back are sore .


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

JLR - Which grain mill did you purchase??? I'm trying to decide.

Vac packed myself silly today. Still have more to do tomorrow.
Put together a bulk LDS order for next week. Cuz and I are splitting a large order.
Humidity is"supposed" to be lower this weekend, so .....I hope to get those onions dehydrated and packaged. I'll be weeping and sniffling for sure! Today turned out beautiful. Hope tomorrow is as good.
Going to the shooting gallery sometime this weekend...I having withdrawal!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Humidity is"supposed" to be lower this weekend, so .....I hope to get those onions dehydrated and packaged. I'll be weeping and sniffling for sure!


Swim Goggles!! They steam up a bit and you look like a complete doofus in them, but it works no tears! My daughter (9) figured it out and that's how I do them now....I do make the kids take the onions outside and put them in the dryer, though. Just in case the neighbors are home ound:ound:.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

MGM - most folks don't realize that there are more than one type (size) of fitting [long or short shanked], that are used with air compressors and their quick disconnect hoses.. I learned that lesson at an early age from my dad sending me to the parts store and I bought the wrong sized attachment pieces.

TDD - ah removing the competition form the local commercial kitchen marketplace, eh? It is difficult for me to imagine that you have more hours/ or energy in the day to take on the additional commercial kitchen work. Plus I thought that I was doing good with buying canned veggies at the price of 2 or 3 for a dollar on sale last fall with my buying several cases of them.. I now shake my head at the 1.50 or more for a single 16 oz can of corn/ green beans, or such in the markets recently.. Hopefully the neighbors garden that I share-crop with them - will produce even more this year, as we keep improving the raised beds, and expand the fenced in areas. I have several more cases of mason jars and lids/ rings ready to can. Craigslist and Freecycle have been good to me recently, even if the free mason jars are the large quart regular mouthed jars - the pints and 1/2 pint jars are a better size for a single person serving. Now if we could only get tomatoes to grow here in the coastal fog!!!!!! Those I have to go out and buy in bulk, for making my own salsa and sauces.

Heck I am feeling like I am out of time from doing a crock-pot meal today (my turn to make corned beef and cabbage from the St. Patrick's Day sales items), plus doing my daily chores, making and taking a few business phone calls, putting in a couple of hours this morning on the ham radios seeing if there was any way I could help pass any messages/ health and welfare traffic out of the Mexican Earthquake areas, and then getting ready for another large storm that is due to hit the coast tonight. 

I still have to seal-a-meal some 4X4 inch gauze pads, assorted bandages, cotton swabs/ cotton balls for long term storage - that I had bought on sale the other day. The hydrogen peroxide and rubbing alcohol bottles, I just put them inside zip-loc bags which are placed in a few cardboard boxes for long term storage. 

I had over a couple of inches of snow here late Wednesday night/ Thursday morning. Of course most of it melted off yesterday, except in the shadows/ North side of the hill/ buildings/ etc... Now there is a prediction of more snow accumilating over the coming weekend. If it does not snow, then we are in for several inches of sideways rain. It makes me glad that I still have plenty of firewood in the woodshed. 

Jen - is that the new Ruger pistol that you were posting about? 
The only time that I go to a shooting range that charges money is while I am in Detroit, off at the indoor range shooting with the family. Or when I have to officially have to re-qualify with my listed weapons for my CCW. Well this last time, the instructor came up here and was paid to use my 'private range' - due to not being able to fit in the schedule at the official outdoor range since the U.S. Coast Guard/ County Sheriff's Office/ and others had it fully booked for re-qualifying also. I tend to not do a whole lot of shooting up here, so that the neighbors don't have to think it is like opening morning of deer hunting firearms season all year round - since gunfire sounds can travel quite far. I know that I do call my immediate neighbors before I open up the ammo cans, so they can secure their animals that get easily spooked - and that they know it is me doing all of the shooting.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF- If I lived around you.....I'd be a runnin and duckin for cover....ifn I heard gunshots originating from YOUR area!!!!! AND ....THAT'S A NATURAL FACT!!!!

Yeah, they were never really much competiton.....but, they thought they were. They did not last very long before they threw in the towel. Hey, if it was easy.....everyone would do it! 
As for energy.....I am feeling stronger everyday.....and.....I don't sleep much!! I tend to go as hard as I can for as long as I can. My knee is acheing this evening. I'll be starting physical therapy for it next month......maybe they can get me lined out. ( I hope)

Those canned goods I bought so many of last year, were Del Monte Brand. The reason they were cheap is that Del Monte was clearing their warehouses, so they could manufacture and produce those smaller, more expensive cans. (Sorry Dogs!) I bought a lot of them....wish I had bought a lot more.

Thanks once again RF, for the idea....I have all the vac pak stuff out....I will package up some Medical supplies before I put it away.

Jen - Haha!!!! They actually make Onion Goggles, that look suspiciously like swim goggles! I just may use them goggles....Dh is going on a day trip....no one will see me!! 
I guess if they are too strong....I can break out my scuba mask...and maybe the snorkle!! snicker!!snicker!! Hey..a girls gotta do.... what a girls gotta do!!! giggle!
Seriously, you are a mind reader! I was eyeing a pair of my shooting goggles and thinking.....hmmmmm!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

around here... we had to order a new grill so we've been playing with it!  it went from winter to summer ( had to turn AC ON!! ERRRG) but keeping it UP higher and telling all of them DEAL with it!!

Still learning these goats... 

Ive started exercising again (building stamina) Ive walked 1.75 miles 2x last 2 days.. but them 1.75 are VERY steep (174 ft from water to my house on hill, we walk straight down that hill, then up on other side!! (straight up/down) hills. so its almost hiking!! I gain 10 of my 50 lbs I lost 2 yrs ago.. SO IVE gotta get that off, ive been feeling slugish (and getting sick easier) so getting my :walk: on!! 

TDD Yes we go tomrrow morn for the CCDW!!!:hobbyhorse: I told hubby Im gonna out do him! LOL he said I prob will cuz ive never shot but a few times (and usually out shoot him, WRONG eye and all!! ) lol Im one of them people who shut the right eye and use left ( and no Im right handed... well ambidextrous) We figured out what I was doing wrong when practicing so I should be good to go ( I was shooting either high or low of the center, but good groupings, but never centered) WELL lol only thing before this hand gun that I had shot was a 22 rifle, pellet gun... SOOOO my habit was to lean my head (like placing on the butt of gun) well that was throwing me off... (ONCE THEY FIGURED OUT WHAT I WAS DOING LOL cuz I didnt know!!)
SO once i stopped bringing my eye to the gun (bring gun to the line of vision) BAM CENTER MASS BABY!!!

The other day I practice (showed off to my brother lol) and outta 7 shots 5 were centered, 2 just outta center (on a round target, not like they use in class) So im pretty sure I should do ok... and hubby has been making me practice tearing gun down (and cleaning, I JUST LOTHE the smell of HOPS9 though.. = migrane!!) but ive got the "feel for" the gun now 

SO tomrrow we go at 7 am and get our groove on! WISH ME LUCK!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:bouncy: GO GET'EM GB!!!!
I grew up with only long guns..rifle and shot.....Hand guns were foreign to me.
So, I completely understand whatcha are saying!!
I'm rootin ya on!!!
What type of sidearm are ya shootin? 9mil.....right?
Post us on your results!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

RF - when one lives in town on 1/5 ac it's best to find a shooting range to practice on, lol. The range we are members of is only a few miles away and is an outside range. Mostly farmers and such (IE blue collar, fun to be around people) are members. Many look like they just finished mucking out a barn before coming over - I like them.

Yep, he took out the new Ruger. He likes it, but it's a bit small for his hand. It's a .22 pistol - what was he expecting, LOL! Fits my hand like a glove  Now, to find some time to get out and shoot it between running the kids from here to there and the rain drops.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:

Jen: Guess what I am doing!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

texasdirtdigger said:


> jen: Guess what i am doing!!


lol!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Later that day.......
3# 5 gal bucketsof assorted beans vac-packed and in mylar.
28 quarts+2 pints of blackeyed peas all canned and cooling.
2 Dehydrators full of onions
5 dzn ears of corn shucked, blanched,vac packed and in freezer.
My house smells like a Southern Style Restaurant!!

Going to the range tomorrow. It was 88F here today!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

:dance: guess who passed! WE did the class, and we both passed... Just have to wait for certification in the mail, and do the next step.. but He got 100% on test, I got 1 wrong ( that I had hash marked and said i was 2nd guessing my answer.. lol) And out of 21 shots you have to have 11 on black here in ky... Well I shot 14 ( my gun holds 7 x 2 magazines) SOOO he didnt make me shoot more because all 14 were center mass,lungish area!  (of course hubby got all dead center!!) but Like the instructor said "not bad for only practicing 3 different times with it!"
OF COURSE, my gun was drooled over by all (including instructor) because its the new LC9 and one other couple wanted one for his wife ( I was worried I would be only girl... but ended up being 3 couples and one single guy!, makes me think more are leaning towards protection as a family!!)

 we actually had rain and it had stopped RIGHT before we had to shoot, so it was great (except now I have to mow again!!)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:clap:AWSOME!!!!! GB Just AWSOME!!!:clap::rock::bow::bow::goodjob::goodjob::bouncy::bouncy::thumb: Feels great, doesn't it?:lock:
I am so proud of ya!!

MY gf that recently tested, said there were 21 in the class and 15 were women!! They had to shoot in the rain at like 8 p.m.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, it's been a few weeks since I last posted. DH left me at home and went back on the road alone. (it's been a couple weeks now) It's really strange not being with him since we've been teaming together since July '08 and haven't spent ANY time apart. He decided since we had the baby chicks that needed taken care of (and knew I was nervous about leaving it to the boys) that I should be the one to do it. 

Anyway, it took us 5 days to build that little coop and a small run on it, but it's done and the 13 original chicks have been out there for over a week now. They've learned to go in on their own at night and all I have to do is close the coop door. I also let them out of the run on occasion to run around (supervised of course).

Yesterday I went to TSC and purchased 6 more chicks. Straight run New Hampshires. They are now inside in the brooder and I'm going to have to get another coop built within the next two weeks.

Rebuilt the compost pile (adding blood meal) in the hopes of getting a good heat going so things will compost faster. Also cleaned out the chicken coop and used that to start a new pile.

Plan on heading to the local flea market (30 miles away lol) and looking at and possibly purchasing a trio of meat rabbits. Will build the hutch over the existing compost pile or building a new compost area and putting them there. Not sure yet. I do know that I'm going to need another compost area sooner or later and since we have all those pallets (some broken) I would use them to build it with.

Still haven't show middle DS how to can yet. Been so busy with other things it just keeps getting put off. Maybe I'll wait until harvest time in the garden. Which is another thing that we need to get more work done on. All the beds are build, just need to get them filled with peat/compost. Seedlings are already planted.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey GB- My gf & I went to the gun store, where my friend is the manager.....She and I both left with new LC9's. That is going to be my new carry arm. It is a good bit smaller than the Springfield XD9 Tactical - I carry and the Glock 17 she has. Shoots really nice! he cut us a deal.....My DH gave me the hairy eyeball, when I showed up with yet another acquisition. So.....I guess it is YOUR fault!
We had a good time.....we are going back to the range tomorrow afternoon with a couple of other gals ......for a team shoot.:duel:

My friends BD is next week, so I gave her the concealed carry purse I got her. She could not wait to get something to slip in that holster!!

88F here today witha very light wind. Couple of loads of laundry on the lines and we ate our afternoon meal on the patio.....ahhhhh Spring!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

New Hampshire chicks are my favorite. They lay nice big brown eggs. 

We went to a gun show Saturday and met a dealer from fairly near who invited us to go to their range and try out various guns. I have serious arthritis in my hands so need a gun that will be easy to shoot and break down. They've suggested revolvers and I really liked the weight of a 38. I've never fired a handgun so am anxious to give them a try. I can't manage a long gun anymore due to the weight. 

I ordered $350+ from Honeyville yesterday. When I get my handgun I will have serious made inroads into my tax refunds. Dh wants me to go ahead and order a new Janome treadle sewing machine head which I'm still thinking about. They are only $260 so not break the bank expensive. I have a lovely treadle desk/base to put it on. The old head is not to my liking at all -- long shuttle bobbin -- plus its plain worn out.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hit the buy button at Honeyville. Only needed dry milk and even at 15% off it's hard to hit that button. But I sure can't get a deal like that around here.

Had to use the dryer today :Bawling:, it's nice and sunny out but in the mid 40's with no wind. No way the clothes would have dried by dark.

Started 10 basil plants. That should give me enough for fresh eating and drying.

Made it out the range on Saturday and tried the new SR22. It's a nice little gun. The sights were off though. DH chatted with someone on another forum and he asked if the sights were high for us, too. We said yes and we all breathed a sigh of relief....it wasn't just us. Looks like they are coming "out of the box" off. DH needs to work on his grip...he's pulling left. I just seemed to be low (like 4-5" low at 15 yds!) he was low and left. Guess we'll just have to keep going and tweaking the sights, :happy: like we needed another excuse to get us to the range instead of getting chores done.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

When I posted last, I completely forgot that I'd made one very important prep! Never go in the feedstore when the new chicks have just arrived...I know better, but did it anyway. I walked out with 6 pullet chicks, 3 Speckled Sussex and 3 Cuckoo Marans.  They are doing well in their 20 gallon aquarium, growing fast.

I've been bringing home more leftovers amd buckets. My last night I got chicken fried steaks, biscuits, gravy, Marie Callendar's chicket pot pies, mashed red new potatoes with the skins, and corn. The night before was fried rice, plain rice, orange chicken egg rolls, mixed broc/caul/carrots,baked beans, and minestroni. Russell, the Muttley Wonder is just gonna have to share! The chickens were happy with the baked beans and soup, which neither of us care for. I spent time cleaning out my fridge to make room for everything. I packaged some up for the freezer and am making a big pot of broc/cauliflower cheese soup today. The cafe closes nights starting April 7, so I'm gonna lose my source of free goodies. Have to make the most of it while I can. Biscuits and gravy for breakfast was sure good!

I've also stopped at the local bakery and asked about buckets. They took my name and number and will call me when they have some for me. My ddil just went back to work, so she'll start bringing me home t think I really wanted them because they were "all dirty"! Maple bar icing isn't dirty, that's a bonus, lol! So, she'll bring them home for me. I need to text her and ask if she can get gallon glass jars or buckets from the deli there, too.

Had a great visit with my ds,ddil, dd, and all the grands yesterday. I watched the grands while ds,ddil went to get a load of big rocks for the rock terrances they are building, and my dd came over to keep me company. I got to play with baby Caycee for hours. She is so strong already, pushes herself up with her legs to "stand" on your lap, and she smiles and talks to whoever is holding her. Not even 2 months until next week, so I am pleased with how well she's doing. My kids are watching Doomsday Preppers and Doomsday Bunker, too. Criitiquing them, too, lol.

Speaking of Doomsday Preppers, I'll get to watch the new episode...I finally bit the bullet and re-activated DISH. Yup, I caved. I miss TV. I miss the news, and History Channel, etc. Yup, my name is Mary and I'm an addict, to TV.

Been gathering large pieces of plastic for a couple small greenhouse or hoophouses. I've found a lot at the transfer station, from a clear plastic shower curtain (nothing wrong with it other than some hard water marks), plastic from a new matress and box spring, etc. Building a wooden frame from packing crates and assorted discounted lumber, stapling plastic to the frame, outside and inside both should work for a temporary greenhouse. I have some sticky backed velcro dots that I think I can use to make a door and a vent. That's on the worklist today, now that I'm about done with phone calls and inside work. Need to haul more of the firewood I cut a few days ago, too, and I'm sure there are a few more jobs on the list, like laundry and soup making. I've already called Gardens Alive to place my order (25 strawberry plants and 1/2 a pound of mung bean seeds for 2.80 after using the $25 off coupon isn't too shabby.

Gb, congrats on passing your CCW test! That's awesome!

RF, I knew there were 2 types, automotive and industrial, and looking at them, they both looked right becase I have some of both at home, long story why. I should have bought both and just returned the other one the first go-round.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lordy, I am wiped out. I have been at the range ALL day for a Team shoot.
I have several "Brass Burns" to prove it! OUCH! We have another set on Wed. 
Shot the new LC9 for a while.  Went back to my XD9...cause I am used to it! 

It reached 92F here today, with a light wind.....Nice shootin' weather.

Jen- Glad you are enjoying your new 22........I always end my shooting sessions firing a clip or two with my 22. I can relax, they are easy breezy to load and they don't make a lot of racket! Helps me wind down!

I'll be cleaning them all in the morning......I am just too tired right now.

I am proud to report, I am no longer afraid, to stand by my gf at the range. She has really come around to reality, and because of that....she is shooting SOOOOOO much better!

I have about another 6 dzn ears of corn to process tomorrow, and I am still working on the onions! No more playing for me, until I complete that task!

MGM - I have really have had luck getting buckets to a local BBQ place- might check some of the restaurants.

I have got to order more Mylar and vacpak bags- I used a bunch.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

TDD lol FIRST OF all, no fair blaming someone 4 states away!!2nd of all did you get it with or without the laser?? LOL but Yes I love the gun but BOY DOES IT have a kick!!! How did you do with it at the range?? ( It taking some getting used to the kick!!) OK I HAVE TO know, where did you get the purse?? I need one!!! 

Not so much of a "PREP" but our DD's bunny had a litter of babies!!  we have 6 lil squiggling bunnies in the basement ( we have Mini Rex bunnies for them to SHOW so they cant be in the sun). WHOO hoo they are sooo cute!!! 

Tomorrow is "dr" day for my daughter and then I have to go to a CPR/FIRST aid class for 4 hrs (ICK!!) but its good for 2 yrs  and free thru our school!!! 
Hubby did manage to FINALLY weedwhack the yard!! (whacker was broke all of last summer and got our "mechinac" to fix it  ) SOOO my homestead is looking better!
This weeks agenda is to get the rabbit pooooooop on to the garden and retilled!!  then get ready to plant!!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - when firing my Walther P-38 semi-auto 9mm parabellum (9X19mm) pistols - they eject the spent cases straight upwards. That can be a problem when wearing a large brimmed hat, that occasionally deflects the ejected shells right back down at me... At least I am smart enough to button up my shirt/ jacket all of the way, to keep that hot brass from hitting my skin!

MGM - yowsa, I am jealous of Russel the wonder Mutley dog! Heck, I don't even get fed that well. My cat Sid is happy to get her share of poultry and fish, but she refuses to eat beef in any way/ shape/ or form! She has even pulled steak out of her food bowl, and left it on the floor as a sign of her displeasure!!

I am also raising my hand and admit to being a TV junkie.. 
I watch a lot of news out of the SF Bay Area, and it makes me glad I live where there are no restrictions such as on street parking, bans on plastic grocery bags, and of course those hard core wack-a-doodle protesters that live for a chance to be seen on the TV news!

I have the cheapest tier of the Dish Network programming, so I don't get to watch the Nat'l Geo channel with the show "Doomsday Preppers". But since I get sooooooo many local channels out of the SF Bay Area with diverse programming in many different languages such as Spanish, Chinese, Tagalog, Korean, Vietnamese, and who knows what others, it kinda makes up for it with some of the local shows coming out of San Francisco. You should hear the dubbed voice in "Chinese" they gave Arnold as the Terminator - sounding reed thin with a very heavy accent!! That and on Saturday nights, I have the choice of 3 different "Old School Horror Movie" shows, with local hosts. One of the shows has a house band, scantily clad women, and really bad "Grade B" B&W movies.

Today while in town, I had to go thru the die-hard group of Occupy Wall Street Protesters and their collection of dogs in front of the County Courthouse, then passing thru those pesky metal detectors in order to get to the front desk of the County Sheriff's Office. That was for me to pick up my CCW License renewal in person. That and I had to sign and give a thumbprint on all 3 copies (mine, County, and State D.O.J.). We have a new County Sheriff, and he has a slightly different protocol for CCW License renewals than our previous Sheriff of 10+ years did - they had previously mailed out the completed licenses.

Tomorrow after Acupuncture / being a Human Voodoo Doll - I am meeting my neighbor in town for my so called annual 'Costco Run'. I am tagging along and getting in the store with his membership card, while he is getting ready/ stocking up for his oldest daughter, SIL, and grandkids to descend upon their place this week. Now to see what kind of deals that they have that I can't live without, or actually have the room to store!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GB- Yep! I am POSITIVE it your fault!! I was on the fence, until I read your raving post!!!

Mine has the laser, my gf does not. It DOES have quite a bit more kick than my XD9. It was kinda hurting in my thumb/ wrist area. That is why I went back to my Springfield, during that turney. As you have said..... I shot........"CENTER MASS BABY".:nana:
The Range Officer happended to be watching me....his words...."No way they are gettin up!":cowboy:
My Dh say's I have that 9 "dialed in".:kissy:

I also took his Beretta 380.....it's ok...but, I don't love it.

We have round 2 shoot tomorrow.
One of the guys at the counter, asked me if I was coming back tomorrow with my SW Govenor......:umno:

The purse came from"Gun Toten Mama's! It has slash resistant straps,( has a woven metal cable sewn in), and it does not show evidence of a "piece" in the purse. They are made VERY well. There are less expensive ones on the net.....but, these are quality. A cheaper one will cave under the weight of the firearm, over time.

RF - It is not that I am not "smart enough".
I was in the center of a barrage. It was hot here, 92F,we were outside running a course in the full sun. We all had shed our long sleeves by 2p.m.....therefore, we suffered the consequences, which were Brass burns. Most of my burns, are in the bend of my right arm. I also have a few scrapes from the turf....or lack there of. LOL! I 'ate' lots of dirt.:yuck:

We were all SOAKED with sweat/covered with dirt and grime/ all mixed with the aroma of MUCH gun powder residue. In other words....Perfect Farm Gals!!

I have already cleaned all the guns and shucked my corn. Blanching and Vac paking in my future.

******Later*****
Corn blanched/ vacpaked and in the freezer.
All of Onions chopped and in the dehydrators! WOOHOO!!! Glad that choppin chore over.
Now....On to the potato's.....
Got all of the jars of Blackeyed peas washed, rings removed and put away.
Another load of laundry out flapping in the fresh Spring breeze. 
82F 20mph wind

BTW: Doomsday Prepper is on tonight...I think it is a NEW episode. 

MGM -Yeppers......Feed store/ bad juju.........especially when they have baby duckies, chickies, bunnies and geesies.....I am such a sucker.......and THEY KNOW IT!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Team shoot again today.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Anymore I find NatGeo one of the few channels that have anything interesting on to watch. We like the new program about the Navajo police; also the ones about Alaska bush pilots. HGTV used to have actual gardening programs...now it is all red-doing your house with granite countertops and 4 bathrooms.

Aldi run yesterday. Gotta love a store that saves me 35% or so on my groceries. Was ranting about no lasanga noodles and found them in the markdown bin for $1.19 box so bought what they had left. Also 10 boxes of thin spagetti, flats of pineapple for .89 a can, mozarella cheese for 1/2 what our local grocery charges. Sugar $2.09 for 4#; about what I find everywhere but bought enough to fill two 5 gal. buckets thinking ahead to canning season. Worth the gas for us to make the 80 mile trip.

Cleared out the two dog-destroyed strawberry boxes and planted beets,carrots,pac choi, kale,cabbage,daikon radishes. Wanted to try planting out directly instead of plants which I usually do. Boxes easily covered if we get a frost but 10 day forecast is for continued mild. Apple trees in full bloom now. Put a super on the remaining bee hive the bear didn't get. It is really strong so Pa will make a split soon.

Started the task of transplanting 12 different kinds of tomato plants. Pleased to see the varieties of medicinal herbs all are up. The calendula was the first thing up in the ghouse. Also keeping track of the germination rates between the different companies I buy from. High Mowing and Johnny's are tops but I buy from a number of places to get the varieties I'm partial to. And doing a daily journal of garden doings along with the one I do on what I've put up. Like to figure out what cost is to me per item processed. Plus yesterday I actually got out the camera. 

Got rid of 7 lazy pullets to a homesteading family with 11 kids...they were all excited. What a gang! Hens are worst chicken breeding I've seen...small eggs, lumpy eggs, rough shells. Hoping for better stock from the feed store order that will come tomorrow. I hate to say this outloud but the 10 white egg layers I bought to try on a whim are laying huge eggs every day as do my Americanas. As my kids say....this is a white egg,this is a brown egg....both eggs are good! From the wonderful book Our Friends at Maple Hill Farm that every child loves.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Bunker, too.
> Speaking of Doomsday Preppers, I'll get to watch the new episode...I finally bit the bullet and re-activated DISH. Yup, I caved. I miss TV. I miss the news, and History Channel, etc. Yup, my name is Mary and I'm an addict, to TV.
> 
> MGM - we just upgraded our DISH to get MLB for the summer and, finally, NatGeo is included in our package. I have Doomsday Preppers all set up on the DVR. We discontinued the weekday newspaper for the summer to make up for the additional cost for the DISH upgrade.
> ...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Home from the range......WE ROCKED OUT!! ZOMBIES BEWARE!!!

Doomsday Bunkers on Discovery tonight.... right after Sons Of Guns. Check your local listings!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OK TDD!!! YOU got me in trouble!! LOL Hubby researched that purse.. and IVE GOT TO HAVE ONE ( of course in camo!!) I told him I am in the market for a new purse anyway so it will be a dual purpose!! NOW just to come up with the $$$ for it.. they are pricey!! LOL

We got the bunny poo all in the garden and spread around.. Hubby took in all the scrap aluminum and got $83 :dance: and tomrrow/next day going to take a load of scrap metals in.. Been watching the baby bunnies squiggle and wiggle ( my first time ever seeing baby bunnies!!) lol 
My girls sell chicks for 4h fri/sat... (GOTTA STAY AWAY!!! no more chickens right now!!) lol gotta get the chick fever away!! LOL


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GB- Yep! They are not inexpensive, But, that particular brand is really built sturdy. It is going to serve you well. You just won't believe how nice it is, until you get it.

You should have seen my Dh face when I brought home my dead center bullseye target, yesterday! I prefaced it by saying, " Don't mess with me, buddy!" He said..."I ahhhh Won't!" LOL!!!

I am Vac-paking those dehydrated onions today.

Signed up for an aggressive /self - defense shooting class.

My knee is going to have to be a bit stronger for the Tatical Class....lots of running/ darting/lunging. Physical therapy scheduled in April.

Jen - Take a break......go shoot that new Ruger......you will feel better!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My biggest prep today is letting my kids continue to live, lol. The worst part is they aren't really doing anything wrong....I'm just in an over agitated state. I get like this ever so often....no idea what the trigger is, so I can't avoid it. I am starting to think my sinuses are part of the equation, though. I forgot to take my allergy meds for 2-3 days at the beginning of the week....I'm back on them now (2nd day). Not sure if that is part of the equation. Homeschooling on days like this is hard!

Tonight we have our "survival skills" group. We are going to chat about water storage, EMP's and communication. None of us are all that close to one another physically (miles from house to house in about a 15 mile radius), so they are thinking in a SHTF situation we need a way to communicate. Ham radios seem to be the direction we are guessing we will need to take. We'll see what the "communication researcher" came up with over the past few weeks.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ohio Dreamer, I feel ya on the "CONTINUE TO LIVE" days! !UGG

We've planned our garden and now to get the plants! (never had luck growing from seed in the house.. )BUT did keep seed from our okra last year!! 

I wanna plant alot of onions and peppers to dehydrate!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Meeting with a potential client today.
After that.....garden bound.
We will do our usual, EOM reward shopping, this weekend.
Processing Potato's for hash browns. Carrots next.
Walked out this morn to the HEAVENLY scent of my Citrus trees in bloom. AHHHHH!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Put the Christmas lights up again last night (Yes, you read that right!). We had another overnight freeze and the lights on the tree gives it a fighting chance of surviving and giving us nectarines this year (it bloomed early). We had to put them on over the weekend, then dummy me took them of the next day, LOL......they are staying on till May this time.

Shopping day, found a few good deals. Nothing too exciting, though. I did find 2 bags of green peppers at the farm store on mark down. Guess I'll be pulling out the dehydrators in a bit....we use allot of dried pepper.

The "quest of the day" is trying to find stationery for my nieces and daughter for Easter. They just started writing to one another so I thought it would be fun to get them some cute writing paper....WRONG! With e-mail being "the way" you can't buy that stuff anymore!! All I could find were Thank You notes and Invitations. 

Got home and found a second $5 off card in my mail box for Ace Hardware! I'm going tomorrow to use them to get more 1/2 gallon jars....will only cost me $1!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - I would adore to have a Tangerine tree. Did you start it yourself?
I have Lemon, 2 Lime and 2 Key lime trees.
Our weather continues to be in the high 80's 60-65F at night. However, about 80% humidity.
I have a $10 card and got another $5 today, from Ace. Canning aisle here I come.
Remember, if they are out of the size you want, they will order them in at the sale price. I have done this many times!! I am going to check with DH, and see if he has some discount cards he has been hiding from me! LOL!!
I buy Fels Naptha Soap, Lamp Oil, Kerosene, Wicks, Matches, batteries, etc during these good sales. It helps take the 'sting' out of the price of these items!

I didn't find too much in the good deal department today either. I bought a few peppers, too! LOL!! I think they are going to become jelly in their next life.

I gave my friend( not the one that has been shooting) the WaterBob, I got for her. She actually cried that someone was looking out for her and her family's welfare.
I told her,all I can do is urge her and give advice. The rest is up to you. No thanks needed...just do your best to prepare for you and yours.
I ordered her some survival seed.....They will be for her BD.

Worked in the garden for a little while.... this is weed central. 
Blackberries are blooming.....but, I don't think they are going to make very well. 

I have an event to cater next week at a Winery, in the town next to ours. So I'll be scrounging scraps again! haha!!!
I also will be doing a very large Wedding Cake soon......So, I have got to get my home canning and dehydrating out of the way.

I hope to keep our Cuz, busy at his place and let me take a breath! I swear, I unleashed a Monster, when he came on board. He is just a beast. He must call - e-mail, or show up 5 times a day. ( I know......Be careful what you ask for...):runforhills::smack

I gotta go to the Feed Store tomorrow.......I'm scared.....All those new babies are lurking there! Willpower, where art thou?


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Picked up my 15 Ameraucana pullet chicks and got them installed in the brooder...if I'm lucky one will turn out to be a rooster! We have one of those ultra fancy, ultra pricey two level "chicken factories" with a top brooder you see in the Stromberg catalog...BIL found it in the shed of a farm he rented. Price was right and still using it after 40 years!!!! 

Also got a lead on some feeder lambs. Now that we've gotten the orchard well fenced really would like to raise a couple for the freezer. Haven't been able to keep sheep d/t high coyote population but our Pyrenees Maybelle has done an excellent job patrolling the farm. Very responsible unless you leave her around newly planted garden boxes...she can't resist 'em. Son and his buddy went coyote hunting the other night and although they heard them in the distance couldn't spot any or find any dens either. They plan to come back and hunt all weekend.

All the peach,pear,plum and apple trees are done blooming so I'm sure hoping we don't get a freeze in April. Usually by the 15th or so we are safe but it has been such an odd year. Spent the day transplanting tomatoes in th ghouse and need to get at the herbs/flowers soon. Pac choi,lettuce,spinach,beets,carrots all up in two days in the garden...helps that it is 80 today!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well today I got some pickling spices (yes before planting garden I know ya'll understand!! ) looked at canning jars/lids (YIKES) and then got some Fels Naptha Soap for my laundry soap! Also had some BOOT socks on clearance for $1.. got 4 pair! 
Then came home to one of the 6 baby bunnies dying  so I carried it in my bra (not first baby in there!!) it til it passed... daughter is going to bury it after her chick sale...

I SO WISH I could hit some deals like ya'll do!! This small hick town is soooo far from the good sales and the multiple stores w/ good sales/clearances... sigh...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

On my way to "Ace is the PLACE", today. 20% off sale! Canning jars and seeds at the top of my list.
Then to the Restaurant Supply.
Feed store run.
Jelly makin after that.
I attempted to go out and pull some more weeds in the garden, but the Mosquito's won....I gave it up.
Watching a rerun of Doomsday Preppers while I'm having another cuppa


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well dropped my girls off at ace to do their chick sale ( had a line out door waiting and sold out in 2 hrs....and more chicks than last 2 yrs were ordered....more ppl getting "food")...then came home and planted my WHOLE garden ( dh tilled freshly again)...cukes,pickles,zucchinni,okra,2 kinds tomatoes,jalepenos,green peppers,green onions,50 onion sets,dill,garlic (first time wish me luck)....next yr gonna do beans again but have too many still......then decided ok mow...ohhhh vay gonna feel it tomorrow (plus burnt)..plus have done 4 loads laundry,wormed goats,and have ribs on smoker mmmmmmmmm.


----------

